# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  BPS-Magazin 2/2012

## Harald_1933

Das BPS-Magazin 2/2012 ist inzwischen *hier* lesbar.

Auf den Seiten 5 - 8 ist das Interview von Professor Weißbach mit Josef Dietz vom Arbeitskreis Niedrigrisiko Karzinom nachzulesen. Bitte auch *diesen* Link beachten

Nachstehend die an Josef Dietz für seine Verdienste im Zusammenhang mit der DNA-ProKo-Studie verliehene Urkunde.

----------


## RuStra

> Auf den Seiten 5 - 8 ist das Interview von Professor Weißbach mit Josef Dietz vom Arbeitskreis Niedrigrisiko Karzinom nachzulesen.




Hast du denn auch den Leserbrief von Frau Schäfer gelesen?

----------


## Harald_1933

> Hast du denn auch den Leserbrief von Frau Schäfer gelesen?


Natürlich habe ich auch das gelesen!  Frau Corinna Schäfer wirft allerdings Watchful Waiting und Active Surveillance in einen Topf!! Schon wenig überzeugend in Anbetracht der wichtigen objektiven Aussage einer DNA-Zytometrie als zusätzlichen Malignitätsbefund.

*"Spätestens mit 60 Jahren muss sich der Mann entscheiden, ob er seine Jugend oder sein Leben verlängern will"
*(Alfred Kinsey)

----------


## W.Rellok

Heute gelesen über den 64. Urologen Kongress:

*"Müller:* Nach wie vor steht das Prostatakarzinom als häufigster Tumor des Mannes im Fokus. Viel hat sich beim kastrationsresistenten Prostatakarzinom getan! Die statistisch gesehen aber sehr kleinen Fortschritte müssen teuer erkauft werden und letztendlich stehen wir noch immer mit dem Rücken an der Wand."

http://www.aerztezeitung.de/medizin/...he+Krankheiten

Winfried

----------


## RuStra

> ..  in Anbetracht der *wichtigen objektiven Aussage einer DNA-Zytometrie* als zusätzlichen Malignitätsbefund.



Der Artikel auf S.5 ist überschrieben mit "Früherkennung und DNA-Zytometrie in der Diskussion",
erst ein Leserbrief von Frau Schaefer, dann ein Interview mit Prof. Weißbach und dem SHG-Leiter Josef Dietz.

Man kann sich nur die Augen reiben: Wie lange diskutieren wir schon die Bedeutung der Ploidie-Bestimmung? Irgendwie scheinen eine ganze Reihe Kollegen die in den Jahren 2005 und 2006 (auch hier im Forum) geführte Debatte und Konfrontation der Ideen (heute würde man sagen Evidenz) z.B. auf dem Bremer Seminar nicht richtig mitbekommen haben.

Um mit dem statement von Josef Dietz anzufangen:
Er treibt die Gegenüberstellung Gleason/DNA-Zytometrie auf eine absolut unhaltbare Spitze, indem er subjektiv/unwissenschaftlich gegen objektiv/wissenschaftlich stellt. Das ist absurd.




> "Verlassen sich Männer allein auf den Gleason-Score, um die Aggressivität des Prostatakrebses einzuschätzen, müssen sie berücksichtigen, dass er nicht immer verlässlich ist."
> "Die DNA-Zytometrie kann beitragen, die Entscheidung eines Patienten ... auf eine sichere, wissenschaftliche Grundlage zu stellen."


Unverständlicherweise unterstützt Prof. Weißbach mit seinem statement den Eindruck, dass die DNA-Zytometrie das objektivere Verfahren bei der prätherapeutischen Risikoabschätzung ist:




> Frage BPS-Magazin:
> "Kann die Entscheidung für eine Aktive Überwachung durch eine DNA-zytometrische Untersuchung abgesichert werden?"
> Prof. Weißbach:
> "Ja, weil damit die Zell- und Gewebedifferenzierung nach Gleason verlässlicher bestätigt bzw. korrigiert werden kann."


Was meint er damit, wie soll das geschehen? 
Indem bei den für das Active Surveillance nur indizierten Gleason 3+3-Tumoren gezeigt wird, dass sie dipoloid sind? Das sind sie fast alle! 
Die wenigen Ausnahmen bei den 3+3-Tumoren, die nicht diploid sind, was sind das für Tumore? Es gibt die kribriformen Muster und es gibt die gering differenzierten Drüsen, die fallen aber nach dem modifizierten Gleason Grading von 2005 mittlerweile in die Kategorie 4.
Dem Active Surveillance werden ja nicht nur Anfangskrebse mit Gleason 3+3 zugeführt, sondern eben auch kleine Krebse: Mikrokarzinome mit weniger als 1 mm gar, bei deren Probeentnahmen oft so wenig Krebs-Material da ist, dass sich der Patient entscheiden muss, glaube ich jetzt an die "objektive" prognostische Kraft der Ploidie-Bestimmung und lasse die einzelnen Zellen daraufhin untersuchen oder lasse ich den Gleason bestimmen und immunhistochemisch validieren, allerdings mit dem Ergebnis, dass dann hinterher nix mehr für die Ploidie-Bestimmung da ist?

Das Thema Ploidie eignet sich bei der Debatte um die Ausweitung der Active Surveillance Strategie so gut wie gar nicht.

Dass die Ploidie-Bestimmung für die Verlaufsbeurteilung bei insbesondere metastasiertem Krebs zusätzliche Informationen liefern kann, ist klar. 
Wenn man nach OP oder LK-Entnahme die wesentlichen Anteile des PCa zur Verfügung hat, kann man auch am meisten untersuchen. Hier kann dann für den weiteren Verlauf auch am meisten ausgesagt werden. Dies ist übrigens auch die einzige Stelle in der Leitlinie, an der man mit dem Suchbegriff "Ploidie" fündig wird. LK-Metastasierte haben schlechtere Karten, wenn ihre LK-Krebszellen aneuploid sind. Aber daraus lässt sich nicht ableiten, dass alle diploiden PCa nicht aggressiv sind. Es gibt auch diploide Gleason 8 bis 10 Tumore.
Wenn die Ploidie-Bestimmung diese prognostische Potenz hätte, die ihr unterstellt wird, warum ist sie längst in Leitlinie und der internationalen klinischen Praxis verankert?

Das ganze Problem der Behauptung der Objektivität durch die DNA-Zytometrie liegt darin, dass deren Protagonisten mitnichten die Theorie-Debatte führen:
Obwohl Peter Duesberg 2005 in Bremen war, ist seitdem NULL Diskussion darüber entbrannt, ob seine Krebstheorie denn nun stimmt. Und wenn ja, warum. Und wenn nein, warum nicht und welche andere dann eher zutrifft. 
Krebs ist keine genetische Erkrankung, sondern eine chromosomale. Man kann x Veröffentlichungen von Duesberg et al. lesen und man sollte dies auch wirklich tun, wenn man sich hier soweit aus dem Ploidie-Fenster hängt wie das nicht nur Josef Dietz getan hat. Und wenn man der durchaus bedenkenswerten Kritik von Duesberg am Konzept der genetischen Erkrankung folgen mag, sollte man sich ebenso umschauen, welche Teams denn sonst noch auf dieser Seite der Debatte stehen und was sie dazu beizutragen haben. 

Und da die theoretische Hinterlegung nicht gemacht wird, bleibt bei der Objektivitäts-Behauptung nur der Verdacht, dass hier dem nachvollziehbaren Wunsche, alles doch ein bischen einfacher zu machen, damit man nicht immer mit so einem gequälten Inneren herumlaufen muss, entsprochen werden soll. 
Dem einzelnen Betroffenen kann man das nachsehen, dem wissenschaftlichen Experten hingegen nicht. 

Grüsse aus Hamburg,
Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

> Zitat Josef Dietz:
> "Die DNA-Zytometrie kann beitragen, die Entscheidung eines Patienten ...  auf eine sichere, wissenschaftliche Grundlage zu stellen."


hallo Josef, 

ich wende mich direkt an dich, wegen der in dem Interview hinter dem o.a. Zitat eingestellten Referenz:
*Pretorius et al., 2008*


Ich finde eine Veröffentlichung von Maria Pretorius und Team von Oslo aus dem Jahre 2009, die hast du auf der Seite der SHG Bretten dankenswerterweise abgelegt.

Da ich in der Referenz-Liste, ebenfalls auf euerer Seite abgelegt, nur eine einzige Pretorius-Veröffentlichung finde (Nr. 85), eben die aus 2009, gehe ich davon aus, dass du die meinst.

Wenn das so ist, passt die Referenz aber nicht zum Thema, denn dort sind 186 Operierte bzw. deren entnommene Prostata untersucht worden.

Im übrigen beschäftigen mich grundsätzliche Fragen, wenn ich konfrontiert bin mit solch starker Überzeugung, wie ich sie bei dir herauslese:
Ist Krebs eine Zell-Erkrankung oder eine Gewebs-Erkrankung?
Kann ich zu Anfang dementsprechend auf Zell-Ebene mehr finden oder auf Gewebs-Ebene?
Kann man aus den Veränderungen, die sich auf Zell-Ebene abspielen und die dann die Zelle zur Krebszelle machen, ablesen, dass der Ausgangspunkt die Zelle ist?
Mit ihren chromosomalen Veränderungen? Und sind nicht von vorneherein verschiedenste Zelltypen des entsprechenden Gewebes beteiligt?

Peter Duesberg greift in der Erklärung des Anfangs auf ein klassisches Konzept zurück, das der Onkogene. Wenn die Onkogene der Ausgangspunkt sind, geht dann der Streit lediglich darum, ob der Schaden, den sie anrichten, auf DNA-Ebene oder eher auf chromosomaler Ebene eintritt?
Wenn aber Onkogene der Anfang sind, ist dann die Veränderung von DNA, Chromosomen oder auch Stoffwechsel nicht zunächst mal Folge, auch wenn diese Veränderungen dann Ursache weiterer Veränderungen sind?
Müssten demzufolge Überlegungen, wie der Kreis der Männer, die vor aggressiven Prostatakarzinomen bewahrt werden sollen, auszuweiten ist, nicht eher auf der Ebene der Onkogen-Wirkung ansetzen?
Abgesehen davon, dass die Frage, wieweit das Onkogen-Konzept greift, auch umstritten ist, oder wie siehst du das?

Ich meine, dass eine Debatte über die Wissenschaftlichkeit von Diagnose und Prognose des PCa die theoretischen Fundamente nicht undiskutiert lassen kann.
Und diese sind nicht ausdiskutiert. 

Grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## Harald_1933

> Man kann sich nur die Augen reiben: Wie lange diskutieren wir schon die Bedeutung der Ploidie-Bestimmung? Irgendwie scheinen eine ganze Reihe Kollegen die in den Jahren 2005 und 2006 (auch hier im Forum) geführte Debatte und Konfrontation der Ideen (heute würde man sagen Evidenz) z.B. auf dem Bremer Seminar nicht richtig mitbekommen haben.


Die typische, mittlerweile auch hier im Forum schon bekannte überhebliche Art, Diskutanten, die nicht Deiner Meinung sind, den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen oder besser das geschriebene Wort zu zerfleddern.




> Um mit dem statement von Josef Dietz anzufangen:
>  Er treibt die Gegenüberstellung Gleason/DNA-Zytometrie auf eine absolut unhaltbare Spitze, indem er subjektiv/unwissenschaftlich gegen objektiv/wissenschaftlich stellt. Das ist absurd.


Was ist denn am Gleason wissenschaftlich, und wo findet man dazu die ansonsten immer wieder geforderten Studien bzw. den echten Nachweis der so hoch gelobten Evidenz?




> Unverständlicherweise unterstützt Prof. Weißbach mit seinem statement den Eindruck, dass die DNA-Zytometrie das objektivere Verfahren bei der prätherapeutischen Risikoabschätzung ist:


Dass die DNA-Zytometrie objektivere Ergebnisse liefert als die subjektiven Beurteilungen der Pathologen auf Grund der von Dr. Gleason einmal festgezurrten 5 Stadien der Malignität, steht wohl außer Zweifel.




> Das Thema Ploidie eignet sich bei der Debatte um die Ausweitung der Active Surveillance Strategie so gut wie gar nicht.


Ganz schön starker Tobak!! 

Bei der subjektiven Bestimmung mit schlechter (48%) Reproduzierbarkeit des Gleason-Scores unter dem Mikroskop handelt es sich um eine Gewebeschau zur Klassifizierung von Gewebeveränderungen nach einer Tabelle 1 - 5.

Bei der DNA-Zytometrie handelt es sich im Gegensatz dazu um eine objektive computergesteuerte Zelluntersuchung von mindestens 300 einzelner Tumorzellen mit Beurteilung ihrer Veränderungen gegenüber gesunden Zellen. Diese Krebszellen verursachen die Gewebeveränderungen, welche beim Gleason-Score gradiert werden. Es liegt somit auf der Hand, dass die Untersuchung der einzelnen Zellen eine genauere Aussage liefert als die durch die Zellen verursachten Gewebeveränderungen als Folgeerscheinung der durch das Chromosomen-Chaos veränderten Krebszellen.

Ja, es gibt die Gen- und Zelltheorie. Bisher hat aber die Gentheorie für den Prostatakrebs keine verwendbaren Erfolge gebracht. Wir müssen nehmen was uns zur Verfügung steht (DNA-ICM) und nicht was sein könnte wenn................

Immer wieder werden Studien zitiert, die behaupten, dass zwischen Nichts-Tun und Therapie die Todesrate gleich ist. Das mag statistisch sogar stimmen, aber im Einzelfall hängt es davon ab, ob ich durch verspätete Therapie (Unterdiagnose) sterbe oder ich durch die Überwachungstrategie mit rechtzeitiger Intervention eine Heilung (Senkung der Todesraten oder Vermeidung einer Metastasierung) oder Lebensverlängerung bei hoher Lebensqualität erreiche. Dazu brauchen wir aber die DNA-Zytometrie zu Unterscheidung der beiden Gruppen. Wir sehen, dass wir es mit einer anderen Fragestellung zu tun haben.




> LK-Metastasierte haben schlechtere Karten, wenn ihre LK-Krebszellen aneuploid sind. Aber daraus lässt sich nicht ableiten, dass alle diploiden PCa nicht aggressiv sind. Es gibt auch diploide Gleason 8 bis 10 Tumore.


Das ist doch nie bestritten worden. Im Gegenteil, ich selbst habe das erst unlängst unaufgefordert hier im Forum bestätigt.




> Das ganze Problem der Behauptung der Objektivität durch die DNA-Zytometrie liegt darin, dass deren Protagonisten mitnichten die Theorie-Debatte führen:
>  Obwohl Peter Duesberg 2005 in Bremen war, ist seitdem NULL Diskussion darüber entbrannt, ob seine Krebstheorie denn nun stimmt. Und wenn ja, warum. Und wenn nein, warum nicht und welche andere dann eher zutrifft.


Was ist eine Theorie-Debatte? Ich beschäftige mich lieber mit Fakten, wenn man auch über Theorien stundenlang wie auch um einen heißen Breit herumdebattieren kann. Dieser Beitrag ist ohne Ghostwriter geschrieben worden. Duesbergs Aufsehen erregender Aufsatz "Das Chaos in den Chromosomen" - *hier* nachzulesen -  hielt auch die die Forumsnutzer eine Weile lang in Atem, wie etliche damaligen Beiträge beweisen. Es gab letztlich keinen Grund, seine Darstellungen in Zweifel zu ziehen. Man darf auch ruhig mal an etwas glauben. Es gibt Leute, die glauben an Gott und sogar an den Teufel, obwohl beide, realistisch gesehen, nur in der Fantasie oder im Glauben eines Menschen vorkommen.




> Und da die theoretische Hinterlegung nicht gemacht wird, bleibt bei der Objektivitäts-Behauptung nur der Verdacht, dass hier dem nachvollziehbaren Wunsche, alles doch ein bischen einfacher zu machen, damit man nicht immer mit so einem gequälten Inneren herumlaufen muss, entsprochen werden soll. 
> Dem einzelnen Betroffenen kann man das nachsehen, dem wissenschaftlichen Experten hingegen nicht.


Eine durchaus nachvollziehbare Vermutung, die dazu auch noch menschlich wäre und absolut legitim. Wer könnte aber letztlich der wissenschaftliche Experte sein, dem man blind vertraut. Auch Experten sind Menschen und durchaus dann noch lernfähig, wenn ein noch besserer Experte vielleicht wissenschaftliche Beweise vorlegen kann, die die bisherigen Erkenntnisse über den Haufen werfen.




> hallo Josef,


es dürfte den aufmerksamen Forumslesern nicht entgangen sein, dass Josef Dietz kein registrierter Forumsbenutzer ist und es auch nicht werden möchte.




> Ich meine, dass eine Debatte über die Wissenschaftlichkeit von Diagnose und Prognose des PCa die theoretischen Fundamente nicht undiskutiert lassen kann.
>  Und diese sind nicht ausdiskutiert.


Vielleicht fällt Dir ein Leitfaden ein, nach welchen Kriterien denn eine solche Diskussion ins Blaue gestartet werden kann.

Zum guten Ende auch noch* hier* die glaubhaften Ausführungen eines SHG-Leiters zum in Rede stehenden Thema.

*"Das Gute, das du tust, wird morgen vergessen sein. Tu es trotzdem"*
(Mutter Teresa)

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Rudolf,

Deine Sichtweise führt sicher irgendwann über die Grundlagenforschung zur besseren Absicherung einer Entscheidung zu AS. Aber was ist mit dem jetzt? Darauf gibt auch der Artikel von Frau Schaefer keine Antwort, da ihre Erklärungen die Sichtweisen der Urologen nicht verändern werden. Diagnostische Fakten sehr wohl das Umdenken zu weniger invasive Therapieformen unterstützen.

Es geht doch bei unseren Bemühungen lediglich darum zu überprüfen, ob eine zusätzliche DNA-Zytometrie beim Niedrigrisikokarzinom mehr Sicherheit für AS bringt, als die pure Einschätzung des Gleason Score. Dabei sind wir von der Idee ausgegangen, dass Ergebnisse der DNA-Zytrometrie über die Ploidie und die Proliferationsrate eher einen Hinweis vermitteln, ob ein Tumor ein höheres Ausbreitungsrisiko birgt, als mit dem bloßen Gleason Score in Verbindung mit PSA und TNM alleine vermutet wird. - Auf diese Idee folgt nun, um sie zu bestätigen oder zu verwerfen, eine beweisführende Studie. Beweist die Ploidie in Verbindung mit der Proliferationsrate tatsächlich den Zustand der Malignität und ihr voraussichtliches Fortschreiten, ist die DNA Zytometrie ein verlässlicherer Parameter zur AS-Option, als die bisherige Diagnostik.

Deshalb sind alle Fragen die Du aufgeworfen hast letztlich für die Studie nicht von Bedeutung, weil die Studie keine Grundlagenforschung betreiben will, sondern einzig und alleine diesen kleinen Teilbereich, der Diagnostikverbesserung zur AS-Entscheidung aufspüren möchte. 

Die Antwort kann somit nur das Studienergebnis selbst geben. - Wenn die Idee falsch war, müssen Deine Fragen und weitere irgend wann die Antworten zur Verringerung des AS-Risikos geben. Bis dahin wollen wir aber nicht warten und sehen in der relativ geringen Investition in diese Studie kein Risiko zu viel Geld in den Sand gesetzt zu haben. 

Sollte unsere Überzeugung falsch sein, haben wir halt auf dem falschen Bein "Hurra" gerufen und sind Manns genug das dann einzugestehen!

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Schorschel

> ...zu überprüfen, ob eine *zusätzliche* DNA-Zytometrie beim Niedrigrisikokarzinom *mehr Sicherheit für AS* bringt, als die pure Einschätzung des Gleason Score... 
> 
> ...sondern einzig und alleine diesen kleinen Teilbereich, der *Diagnostikverbesserung zur AS-Entscheidung*, aufspüren möchte...


Das waren exakt die Aspekte, die mich veranlasst hatten, die DNA-Zytometrie als zusätzliche differentialdiagnostische Option zu nutzen, und zwar sowohl *bei* meiner Entscheidung für AS als auch _nach_ der Entscheidung bei der Verlaufskontrolle.

Ich habe insgesamt 3x die Ploidie bestimmen lassen bzw. dies versucht: nach der ersten Stanzbiopsie, bei der mein PK vor 8 Jahren diagnostiziert wurde, und nach zwei FNAB's (Feinnadelaspirationsbiopsien) im Rahmen der Verlaufskontrolle, bei der ich mich bekanntermaßen den geforderten regelmäßigen Stanzbiospien verweigert habe. Da aber bei den beiden FNAB's keine Krebszellen gefunden wurden, konnte logischerweise keine Ploidie bestimmt werden.

Erst kürzlich, als fast 8 Jahre nach der ersten, habe ich dann wieder eine Stanzbiopsie machen lassen (ich habe darüber hier berichtet), weil diese nach so einem langen Zeitraum mal wieder fällig war, vor allem um angesichts BHP und Avodart-Einnahme die aktuelle Ausgangssituation für die nächsten Therapieschritte zu klären. 

Alle 14 Stanzen waren negativ, wie auch die beiden FNAB's. Meine AS inkl. meiner speziellen Immuntherapie (AHIT) kann ich daher, wohl zu recht, als erfolgreich bezeichnen, und die DNA-Zytometrie war für mich eine wichtige Entscheidungshilfe für AS. 

Ich begrüße jede Forschung, die neue Erkenntnisse darüber bringen kann, welche Rolle die Ploidie für Therapieentscheidungen spielen kann und spielen sollte, auch um die zehntausendfache jährliche Übertherapie zu verhindern. 

Schorschel

----------


## Harald_1933

Nach Schorschels aufmunterndem Beitrag eine Rückblende. *Hier* werden wehmütig Erinnerungen wach und einmal mehr die Imponderabilien des Krebsgeschehens aufgezeigt. Die Vorteile einer DNA-Zytometrie konnten aber mit dieser beschriebenen Aktion in Richtung Lütjensee schon aufgezeigt werden.

*"Alt ist man erst dann, wenn man an der Vergangenheit mehr Freude hat als an der Zukunft"
*(John Knittel)

----------


## Heribert

Lieber Harald,
da muss ich leicht widersprechen:



> Die Vorteile einer DNA-Zytometrie konnten aber mit dieser beschriebenen Aktion in Richtung Lütjensee schon aufgezeigt werden.


Nach wie vor, die Vorteile der DNA-Zytometrie konnen bestenfalls vermutet werden. Wenn sie bewiesen wären, könnte man sich die DNA-ProKo-Studie sparen.
Wartet doch einfach mal ab, bis die Ergebnisse der Studie vorliegen.
Was Du Rudolf, mit dem Schwenk zum Hochrisikotumor in dieser Sache bezwecken willst, erschließt sich mir nicht.

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Harald_1933

> Wartet doch einfach mal ab, bis die Ergebnisse der Studie vorliegen.


Lieber Heribert,

es tut gut, wenn auch mal jemand auf die Bremse tritt. Als ehemaliges Mitglied im Arbeitskreises DNA-Zytometrie - *hier* nachzulesen - wirst Du sicher für meine Betrachtungsweise durch die rosarote Brille Verständnis haben. Die gewählte Formulierung über die Vorteile einer DNA-Zytometrie lediglich in Anbetracht der Aktion Lütjensee mag in der Tat von mir etwas zu optimistisch ausgefallen sein. Es ist auch jetzt müßig, weitere Spekulationen über die Richtigkeit meiner etwas vorlaut fixierten Meinung über die Vorteile der DNA-Zytometrie anzustellen. Das Prostatakarzinom ist nun, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, leider etwas stiefmütterlich, was die DNA-Zytometrie anbelangt, behandelt worden. Für andere Krebsarten sollen relevante Studien vorliegen. Nicht zuletzt diese Tatsache und mein eigener unerschütterlicher Glaube an die doch recht zuverlässige Aussagefähigkeit der Ploidie-Befunde bestärken mich in der Zuversicht, dass die in Rede stehende Studie die von uns erhoffte Bestätigung herbeizaubert.

Das Chaos in den Chromosomen ist das Primäre bei der Entstehung des PCa. Das Sekundäre ist der sich dadurch erklärende, ansteigende Gleason-Score. Die Bestimmung hunderter Tumorzellen durch eine objektive Computeranalyse erscheint mir schlicht überzeugender, als die subjektive Gradierung durch einen Pathologen. Die ebenfalls erkennbare Proliferationsrate spricht für sich selbst. 

*"Um sein Ziel zu erreichen, zitiert selbst der Teufel aus der Bibel"
*(William Shakespeare)

----------


## Heribert

Hallo nochmal,

wie aus dieser Diskussion wieder einmal zu erkennen ist, betrachtet man im Zusammenhang mit der DNA-Zytometrie nur die Ploidieverteilung. Dabei sagt die Ploidie für sich alleine nichts über das Ausbreitungstempo des Tumors aus. Das erfahren wir nur wenn der prozentuale Anteil der entarteten Zellen zu den normalen Zellen bekannt ist, - die Proliferationsrate.
Die kann zwar auch am Mikroskop ausgezählt werden, ist aber mit der DNA-Zytometrie aufgrund ihrer Zellvereinzelung und den ausgezählten Zellmengen (300 - 400) nicht vergleichbar, weil erheblich genauer, als dies bei einer subjektiven Betrachtung am Mikroskop überhaupt möglich ist. Zudem wäre eine so umfangreiche Auswertung am Mikroskop als Routineuntersuchung nicht bezahlbar.

"Wenn weniger als 5% der Zellen tumorös sind und nur ein diploides Verteilungsmuster aufweisen, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr hoch, dass der Betroffene zwar weiterhin überwacht werden muss aber zeitlebens keine Therapie braucht. Bei mehr als 5% bis 10% muss weiter sehr eng überwacht werden, um rechtzeitig therapeutisch eingreifen zu können - Soweit die Theorie."

Um diese Theorie ohne große Risiken auch praktisch verfolgen zu können, ist die Studie ins Leben gerufen worden.

Beste Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Hvielemi

> Um diese Theorie ohne große Risiken auch praktisch verfolgen zu können, ist die Studie ins Leben gerufen worden.


In dieser hier kürzlich geposteten Literaturzusammenfassung
http://www.lymenet.de/literatur/prostata/indexd.htm 
finden sich einige Hinweise zur Diagnostik mittels Ploidie, vor allem aus den 90ern:




> [Fine needle aspiration biopsy DNA ploidy status predicts grade shifting in prostate cancer (Ross et al. 1999).  
> Die Sensitivität der Kern-Nadel-Biopsie (Stanzbiopsie) beim  Auffinden von hochgradigem Tumor war 30% und die Spezifität war 86%  (Referenzstandard ist die entfernte histologisch total vermessene  Prostata)Die Sensitivität der DNA-Zytometrie an  Feinnadel-Aspirationsbiopsieproben beim Auffinden von hochgradigem Tumor  war 78% und die Spezifität war 96% (Referenzstandard ist wieder die  entfernte histologisch total vermessene Prostata).JR Oppenheimer, 1996 "DNA Ploidy Analysis (in chache): DNA-Zytometrie ("DNA-Ploidie")-Analyse war wichtiger als Gleason-Note (Gleason grade) (Ross 1994). Diese letzte Studie zeigte
> ein 10-fach erhöhtes Risiko für Metastasierung undein 3-fach erhöhtes Risiko für Ausbreitung aus der Prostata-Kapsel hinaus, 
>  wenn die Feinnadel-Aspirationsbiopsieprobe nicht-diploide  Chromosomenverteilung aufwies. Diese Resultate sind noch nicht in einer  unabhängigen Studie bestätigt worden.   
> 
> 
> Vergleich der Auffindung von hochgradigem Tumor
> mit
> *Stanzbiopsie-basierter histopathologischer (Gleason)*-Benotung und
> ...




Harald sei Dank, dass er die Berichte zum Lütjensee-Zytometrie-Experiment 
von sechs gestandenen Forenmitgliedern wieder hochgeholt hat. 
Anders als in wissenschaftlichen Abhandlungen wird die Leistungsfähigkeit dieser Diagnostik erlebbar. 

Schon erstaunlich, dass diese Sache in den 90ern anscheinend ganz heiss war,
und nun erst wieder aufgenommen wird.
Den Fachleuten hier im Forum ist das alles längst bekannt, Anfänger wie ich
staunen fasziniert und fragen sich, ob mit der Überwachung des PSA genug
getan sei - oder gar das falsche.

Hvielemi

----------


## Heribert

Lieber Hvielemi,

dazu muss noch gesagt werden, dass für die Erstdiagnostik auf jeden Fall eine Stanzbiopsie zur Befundung der Standartwerte erforderlich ist. Wesentlich ist auch, dass es zur DNA-Zytometrie keiner weitern Biopsie bedarf, sondern die Zellen aus dem Stanzbiopsat extrahiert werden und maschinell, computerassistiert, reproduzierbar beurteilt werden. 

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Hvielemi

> Lieber Hvielemi,
> 
> dazu muss noch gesagt werden, dass für die Erstdiagnostik auf jeden Fall eine Stanzbiopsie zur Befundung der Standartwerte erforderlich ist. Wesentlich ist auch, dass es zur DNA-Zytometrie keiner weitern Biopsie bedarf, sondern die Zellen aus dem Stanzbiopsat extrahiert werden und maschinell, computerassistiert, reproduzierbar beurteilt werden. 
> 
> Gruß Heribert


Ich nehme an, dass die Zytometrie nach RPE deutliche Unterschiede ergeben würde
zwischen Zellen des soliden Prostatatumors und Zellen der Lymph-Metastasen.
Auch innerhalb des Tumors müssten klare Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen
Gleason-Fraktionen sichtbar werden, da diese ja verschiedenen Populationen 
entstammen sollten.

Der über-exponentielle Anstieg des PSA kurz vor der RPE in dieser Grafik ...

... ist wohl auf eine jüngere, aggressivere Zellpopulation zurückzuführen, die
die Fähigkeit zur Metastasierung gewonnen hatte, also vor allem in den positiven
Lymphknoten angesiedelt sein müsste. 
Diese, so vermute ich, ist wohl identisch oder ähnlich mit jener der weiteren 
Lymph-Metastasen, die nach Abbruch der ersten HB rasch wuchs.

Das Problem nun: Von diesen Knoten wird eine Gewebeprobe nicht erhältlich 
sein, und das Vorhandensein weiterer - noch aggressiverer? - Populationen in
allfällig schon vorhandenen Micrometastasen ist ohnehin nicht nachweisbar.

Bleiben also der PSA-Verlauf und bildgebende Verfahren doch die einzige Weise 
der Verlaufskontrolle des fortgeschrittenen PCa?

Hvielemi


PS: Man verzeihe mir bitte diesen Einschub persönlicher Betroffenheit in ein
Thema allgemeinen Interesses. Es brennt eben nicht nur unter den Nägeln,
sondern auch in diversen Lymphbahnen ...

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo:-

Harald sei Dank, dass er dieses Thread hier gestartet hat. 

Wie wenig die DNA-Zytometrie bisher in das urologische Denken eingegangen ist, kann man dem von Winfried gebrachten Link zur Aerztezeitung entnehmen und zwar dem Aufsatz von Roland Fath "Glaubenskrieg um Prostatakrebs". Ich kann mangels technischer Moeglichkeiten nur ein paar Gedanken beisteuern. 

Das Verhaeltnis, wie der Gleason mit dem DNA-Befund korreliert, ist in einem Beitrag hier von Knut optimal graphisch dargestellt worden. Es gibt da tatsaechlich Faelle von diploid und hohem Gleason. Die  Regel ist das aber nicht. In meinem Fall korrelierte der Gleason 2+3 mit einem diploiden Befund. Auch die Fortentwicklung des Krebses zu Gleason 4+5 wurde durch aneuploidem Befund bestaetigt. 

Einer der Gruende, weshalb die DNA-Analyse  die fuer die Therapieplanung ueberlegene Diagnose liefert, ist auch darin zu sehen, dass der Gleason nur das haeufigste und das zweithaeufigste Malignitaetssegment angibt, die DNA-Analyse jedoch  ALLE  Malignitaetsstufen. Bestimmt man auch deren jeweilige Proliferationsrate, kann man sich eine Berechnung von dem zu erwartenden Krebswachstum machen, es zumindest annaehernd versuchen.
Ein weiterer Grund ist das vereinfachte Monitoring bei Betroffenen, die sich fuer aktives Ueberwachen entscheiden, denn eine FNAB ist risikoarm und nicht belastend. 

Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Heribert

Lieber Hvielemi,

Deine Biopsate aus der Sicht des Zytopatologen zu beurteilen, hätte für mich nur einen akademischen Wert, da Dich allem Anschein nach eine besonders aggressive Form eines Adenokarzinoms heimgesucht hat. Obwohl Du sowohl die Biopsate als auch die Resektionspräparate auch Heute noch zur DNA-Zytometrie versenden könntest.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Harald_1933

*ProKo-Studie
*
Obwohl die Ergebnisse der Studie noch nicht vorliegen, hat mich Josef Dietz gebeten, die  nachfolgenden Hinweise ergänzend in diesen Thread einzufügen:
http://prostata-shg-bretten.de/Liter...inom%202.1.pdf

und hier die Seite 8:

http://prostata-shg-bretten.de/Email...prostata-1.pdf

Diese ist aktueller Bestandteil der S3-LL.

Die DNA-ProKo-Studie soll eigentlich nur noch einmal die vorliegenden Ergebnisse aktuell bestätigen, damit die DNA-Zytometrie auch in die Routinediagnostik in der S3-LL Eingang findet. Dazu ist jede weitere Unterstützung willkommen.

Hier noch ein Hinweis zur Seite 26 und 27 der neuen Patientenbroschüre BARMER-GEK : "Beobachten, überwachen, operieren, bestrahlen Behandlungsstrategien bei Prostatakrebs"

http://www.prostata-shg.de/Aktuelles...statakrebs.pdf

und siehe auch Link in dieser Broschüre auf Seite 27 zur Bestimmung der Aggressivität mit weiteren Hintergrundinformationen zur DNA-Zytometrie: http://www.prostata-shg.de/DNA-Zytometrie/ oder direkt zur neuen Broschüre: "Prostatakrebs Aktive Überwachung mit DNA-Zytometrie"  zur Bestimmung der Bösartigkeit von Prostatakarzinomen durch DNA-Zytometrie mit den Autoren:
Prof. Dr. Alfred Böcking, FIAC, em. Direktor des Instituts für Cytopathologie, Universitätsklinikum Düsseldorf,Institut für Pathologie, Krankenhaus Düren
Priv. Doz. Dr. med. Christof Börgermann,Chefarzt der Abteilung für Urologie, Kinderurologie und urologische Onkologie Krankenhaus Düren
Josef Dietz, Landesverband Baden-Württemberg im Bundesverband Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe

Übrigens, Herr PD Dr. Börgermann ist Mitglied der Leilinienkommission.

@Reinardo: Lieber Reinhard, vielen Dank für Deine wichtigen Hinweise.

*"Wer das Ziel kennt, kann entscheiden; wer entscheidet, findet Ruhe; wer Ruhe findet, ist sicher; wer sicher ist, kann überlegen; wer überlegt, kann verbessern"
*(Konfuzius)

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Rudolf,
so wie Du bei Josef Dietz eine starke Überzeugung für die DNA Zytometrie spürst, so spürt man entsprechend Deine Abneigung zumindest sehr große Skepsis gegen dies Diagnoseverfahren.
Ich bin nun 6 Jahre aktiv im Forum, und in dieser Zeit hast Du Dich noch nie an einer Diskussion zur DNA-Ploidie beteiligt. Nun bist Du gleich mit mehreren Beiträgen zu dieser Thematik im Forum vertreten, für mich ein Zeichen, dass Du das goldene Kalb DHB wohl endgültig hinter Dir gelassen hast. Für mich war es immer die Tragik des Forums, dass ein Großteil der qualifizierten Forumsleute in der Weltanschauung DHB gefangen war und vehement die DNA-Ploidie wegen des Satzes von Tribukait/Böcking Die Guten machen Platz für die Bösen ablehnte, da dieser mit Recht, wie wir heute wissen, die DHB als kurative Ersttherapie infrage stellte. Der andere große Block der Ektomierten hatte an der DNA-Ploidie überhaupt kein Interesse und empfand diese Zusatzinformationen nur als verwirrend und belastend. Die Prostatektomie war der Goldstandard, der einem von der Geißel PCa nachhaltig befreite, und ein eventuelles Rezidiv war dann Gottes Fügung. Es gehörte zum guten Ton nach der Ektomie den PSA-Wert mit der Auflösung  > 0,1zu bestimmen, um sich nicht unnütz zu belasten. Das war Überzeugung (Hörigkeit?) und lief unter Lebensqualität.
Es war die Zeit der Diaspora der DNA-Ploidie im Forum, und nur eine kleine Gruppe von Ploidie Enthusiasten versuchte das Fähnlein hoch zu halten. Dies änderte sich als Günter Feick BPS Vorsitzender wurde. Er initiierte den Arbeitskreis DNA Ploidie, und Harald hat weiter oben noch einmal auf den Abschlussbericht des AK hingewiesen. Die Resonanz im Forum hielt sich in Grenzen. Die Zeit war noch nicht reif. Es war Konrads Verdienst, den SHG-Leiter Josef Dietz für die DNA-Ploidie zu begeistern, der nun seit Jahren unermüdlich innerhalb des BPS die Vorteile der DNA-Ploidie als Diagnoseverfahren publik macht.
Und die Renaissance kommt zur jetzigen Zeit nicht von ungefähr, denn

es ist nun klar, dass es keinen Goldstandard gibt.es ist nun klar, dass es Übertherapie gibt.es ist nun klar, dass es eine Zumutung ist, eine AS Verlaufskontrolle mittels Stanzbiopsien zu machen.

Und es ist Josef Dietz Verdienst, diese Studie mit Billigung des BPS Vorstandes auf den Weg gebracht zu haben, und er ist immer noch unermüdlich im Einsatz, die Finanzierung endgültig sicher zu stellen.
Und vielleicht bist Du, Rudolf, am Ende meiner Ausführungen auch bereit, ein Scherflein zur Studie beizutragen.
Dieser komprimierte Rückblick ist gedacht für die Neuen im Forum, um die Argumentationen in diesem Thread besser zu verstehen.

Bevor ich nun auf Deine Ausführungen eingehe, möchte ich noch den Leserbrief von Frau Schäfer ansprechen, der, so meine ich, Rudolf, heraus zu hören, Deine Billigung gefunden hat. Es sieht so aus, dass die Damenwelt weiß, was unserer Prostata gut tut, denn auch in USA hat eine Dame, nämlich Frau Dr. Virginia Moyer, eine Kinderärztin, als Leiterin der USPSTF entschieden, das PSA Screening einzustellen. Der Kommentar von Dr. Snuffy Myers dazu Jerks!, was in diesem Fall so viel bedeutet wie Trottel, Narren. Wer dies gerne im Originalton hören mochte, kann dies in dem kleinen Video 

http://askdrmyers.wordpress.com/2012...-advanced-pca/ 

Nun möchte ich zu Deinen Ausführungen kommen, wobei- entschuldige bitte- mir die Qualität zeigt, dass Du in der Vergangenheit bei den DNA Diskussionen immer die Scheuklappen unten hattest.



> Indem bei den für das Active Surveillance nur indizierten Gleason 3+3-Tumoren gezeigt wird, dass sie dipoloid sind? Das sind sie fast alle!


38 % der GS 3 + 3 Tumore sind nicht diploid.




> Das Thema Ploidie eignet sich bei der Debatte um die Ausweitung der Active Surveillance Strategie so gut wie gar nicht.


Tribukait hat in seinen Arbeiten/Studien gezeigt, dass ein diploider Tumor mit einer Teilungsrate < 5 % geeignet ist, abzuwarten und keine Therapie zu machen. Prof. Böcking hat in seinen Kommentaren zu der Proko-Studie die einschlägigen, früheren Studien aufgeführt und darauf hingewiesen, dass das Designe dieser älteren Studien nicht so ausgelegt war, dass sie gemäß den heutigen Anforderungen den höchsten Level bekommen. Das Designe der neuen Studie ist gemäß dem neuen Anforderungsprofil ausgeführt, so dass mit der erwarteten Bestätigung der alten Ergebnisse die höchste Evidenzklasse I a erreicht werden soll, um die Akzeptanz des Diagnoseverfahrens für AS sicher zu stellen.




> Aber daraus lässt sich nicht ableiten, dass alle diploiden PCa nicht aggressiv sind. Es gibt auch diploide Gleason 8 bis 10 Tumore.


Grundsätzlich ist ein peridiploider Tumor eine gute Diagnose. Für AS ist aber eine Teilungsrate < 5 % erforderlich. Diploide Tumore mit höherer Teilungsrate entwickeln sich weiter und nach Prof. Tribukait sind dies 32 % der diploiden Karzinome innerhalb von zwei Jahren.




> Das ganze Problem der Behauptung der Objektivität durch die DNA-Zytometrie liegt darin, dass deren Protagonisten mitnichten die Theorie-Debatte führen:
> Obwohl Peter Duesberg 2005 in Bremen war, ist seitdem NULL Diskussion darüber entbrannt, ob seine Krebstheorie denn nun stimmt. Und wenn ja, warum. Und wenn nein, warum nicht und welche andere dann eher zutrifft.


Wir Protagonisten der DNA-Zytometrie sind ganz bescheiden und beschränken uns nur auf die Diagnose. Ich möchte nicht ausschließen, dass Duesberg mit seinem theoretischen Ansatz zur Krebsentstehung Recht hat, aber dies ist für unser Anliegen, dass die DNA-Ploidie die bessere Diagnose als der GS liefert, nicht relevant. Was für einen Nutzen haben wir Betroffene von den Grundsatzdiskussionen im Forum? *Keinen!* 
Die Pharmakonzerne, die auf die von der Mehrheit der Wissenschaftler präferierten Theorien setzten, haben nur riesige Wert/Geldvernichtungen eingefahren. Ich bin Pragmatiker und kann den Theoriediskussionen im Forum nichts abgewinnen.




> Wenn das so ist, passt die Referenz aber nicht zum Thema, denn dort hat sind 186 Operierte bzw. deren entnommene Prostata untersucht worden.


Die Arbeit von Frau Dr. Pretorius zeigt die diagnostische Überlegenheit der DNA-Ploidie zum GS. Bei allen 186 Operierten war der Tumor in der Kapsel. Das Rezidivrisiko war eindeutig der Ploidieverteilung diploid, tetraploid und aneuploid zuordnungsbar während beim GS diese eindeutige Zuordnung nicht gegeben war.  Die Ergebnisse wurden bereits vor vier Jahren im Forum diskutiert und sind auch im Abschlussbericht des DNA-AK aufgeführt.




> Um mit dem statement von Josef Dietz anzufangen:
> Er treibt die Gegenüberstellung Gleason/DNA-Zytometrie auf eine absolut unhaltbare Spitze, indem er subjektiv/unwissenschaftlich gegen objektiv/wissenschaftlich stellt. Das ist absurd.





> Josej Dietz:_"Verlassen sich Männer allein auf den Gleason-Score, um die Aggressivität des Prostatakrebses einzuschätzen, müssen sie berücksichtigen, dass er nicht immer verlässlich ist."
> "Die DNA-Zytometrie kann beitragen, die Entscheidung eines Patienten ... auf eine sichere, wissenschaftliche Grundlage zu stellen."_





> Unverständlicherweise unterstützt Prof. Weißbach mit seinem statement den Eindruck, dass die DNA-Zytometrie das objektivere Verfahren bei der prätherapeutischen Risikoabschätzung ist:
> _Frage BPS-Magazin:
> "Kann die Entscheidung für eine Aktive Überwachung durch eine DNA-zytometrische Untersuchung abgesichert werden?"
> Prof. Weißbach:
> "Ja, weil damit die Zell- und Gewebedifferenzierung nach Gleason verlässlicher bestätigt bzw. korrigiert werden kann."_


Hier haben wir es mit einem Grundsatzproblem zu tun, und zwar erteilst Du dem GS die wissenschaftliche Absolution ohne dass es dafür eine Evidenz gibt, die es meiner Überzeugung nach auch nicht geben kann. Warum sollen Gewebeveränderungen in der Prostata die korrekte Tumoraggressivität wiedergeben?
Der Gleason Score hat seine Existenz dem glücklichen Umstand zu verdanken, dass er mit der DNA-Ploidie korreliert.
Dies hat sicherlich Prof. Weißbach bei seinen Diskussionen mit Prof. Böcking erkannt, und ich sehe darin auch nichts Ungewöhnliches, denn bei meinen/unseren Recherchen im Rahmen des DNA-AK wurde auch diese Auffassung vertreten. Nur bei den Kliniken sah es anders aus. Diese waren nicht an der DNA-Ploidie interessiert sondern sahen diese nur als Störfaktor ihres eingefahrenen Operationswirtschaftsbetriebes. Dies kannst Du auch im Abschlussbericht des DNA-AK nachlesen.

Es ist natürlich schwer, sich von eingefahrenen, liebgewonnenen Vorstellungen zu lösen. Ich möchte dies mit einem Beispiel, einen ganz unkonventionellen Vergleich, nämlich der Weinverkostung, versuchen.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Die Weinverkostung hat eine lange Tradition, und die Verkoster bestimmen über Farbe, Geruch und Geschmack die Qualität des Weines, und ob dieser besser bald getrunken werden sollte oder ob er für längere Zeit lagerfähig ist. Dies ist eine rein subjektive Beurteilung wie die GS Bestimmung der Pathologen aus den Gewebeschnitten und so wie die Verkoster oft richtig liegen aber eben nicht immer, ist es auch bei den Pathologen.
Der Wein lässt sich aber auch objektiv analysieren mit dem Infrarot-Analysegerät und die Parameter

ZuckergehaltAlkoholgehaltGesamtsäureph-WertFlüchtige SäureApfel- und MilchsäureWeinsäureGluconsäureVerwertbarer Stickstoff
lassen eine korrekte Qualitätsklassifizierung zu, so wie die Zytometrie beim PCa über die direkte Auswertung der Chromosomenverwerfung der Krebszellen die korrekte Aggressivität des Karzinoms liefert. Und es gibt weitere Analogien wie Weinlagerfähigkeit = AS oder besser den Wein in absehbarer Zeit trinken = besser in absehbarer Zeit eine kurative Therapie einleiten. 
So einfach ist die DNA Ploidie zu verstehen, und ein guter Wein hilft dabei.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Gruß Knut.

P.S. Ich möchte diese Gelegenheit auch nutzen, an unsere Studie zu erinnern:

Der Bundesverband Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe e. V. bittet um Unterstützung der Studie
*Vorhersage eines klinisch gutartigen Verlaufes durch die
DNA-Bildzytometrie
bei Niedrigrisikopatienten mit Mikrokarzinomen der Prostata*
*mit einer Spende auf das Spendenkonto*
Bundesverband Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe e. V.
Konto-Nr. 70 20 621 Sparkasse Hannover (BLZ 250 501 80)
Für eine Überweisung aus dem Ausland verwenden Sie bitte
die IBAN DE62250501800007020621 und die BIC SPKHDE2H
Bitte geben Sie als Verwendungszweck "*DNA-Zytometrie*" an.

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Knut, 
danke für deinen Beitrag - wie immer bringt er das Problem auf den Punkt. 

Gefreut habe ich mich über folgende Meldung in der ÄrzteZeitung: 




> Neuen Diskussionsstoff liefern die in der HAROW-Sitzung vorgestellten Daten. HAROW ist eine deutsche Versorgungsforschungsstudie in Zusammenarbeit mit der Stiftung Männergesundheit, die vom Unternehmen Gazprom unterstützt wird.



*Glaubenskrieg um Prostatakrebs*

*Bei Niedrig-Risiko-Prostata-Ca wird aktive Überwachung als Strategie nur bei zehn Prozent der Patienten genutzt. 

Nachzulesen unter
*http://www.aerztezeitung.de/medizin/krankheiten/krebs/prostatakrebs/default.aspx?sid=822878&cm_mmc=Newsletter-_-Newsletter-C-_-20121001-_-Prostata-Karzinom


Winfried

----------


## LowRoad

Eine Studie von Dr. Etzioni[1] untersuche 3470 Patienten aus der CapSURE Database, die AS als Primärtherapie gewählt hatten und stellte sie entsprechenden Patienten gegenüber, die eine sofortige Intervention (Operation oder Strahlentherapie) bevorzugt hatten. Es ergab sich bei den ASler eine im Durchschnitt 6,4Jahre verzögerte lokale Therapie, also ein über 6 Jahre nebenwirkungsfreies Weiterleben. Die 20-jahres krankheitsspezifische Sterblichkeitsrate stieg dabei allerdings geringfügig von 1,6% (sofortige Intervention) auf 2,8% (AS mit verzögerter Intervention). Wie bei IADT vs. CADT hat man wohl auch hier einen kleinen Preis für diese 6 1/2 nebenwirkungsfreien Jahre zu zahlen.

Daraus ergibt sich die Frage, ob AS nicht noch besser überwacht werden könnte, um den rechtzeitigen Moment zur Intervention nicht zu verpassen. Abgesehen von sicher validen aber teuren Maßnahmen wie MRI scans usw. wäre die DNA-Zytometrie eventuell geeignet dies zu bewirken. Die Frage die sich alle stellen ist die, bringt die DNA-Z. mehr Information, also weitere unabhängige Informationen zur std. Diagnostik wie Gleason, TRUS, PSA, PSADT, freies PSA, PCA3, ect.?

Die DNA-Z. Verfechter werden dem sofort zustimmen. Mir geht da etwas der _"unerschütterlicher Glaube",_ von dem Harald berichtet, ab - ich versuche gedanklich offener zu bleiben. Die DNA-Z. wird chromosonale Auffälligkeiten messtechnisch genau erfassen, was aber nur zu einer erhöhten _"Wahrscheinlichkeit"_ für oder gegen aggressives Verhalten spricht wie Heribert ausgeführt hat. Das relativiert das objektive Verfahren wohl wieder etwas.

Heribert bringt dann noch die Bedeutung der _"S-Phase Fraction"_ ins Spiel. Klar, die ist bedeutend, aber unterscheidet sich das unabhängig von der simplen PSADT? Also machen wir eine Studie um das rauszufinden! Toll, meine volle Zustimmung! Dann habe ich mir mal die DNA-ProKo Studie[2] angeschaut und mir kamen Zweifel.

*1.* Es können nur Männer freiwillig teilnehmen, die an der HARROW Studie beteiligt sind und As machen. Durch die Selbstauswahl entsteht ein erheblicher Bias!
*2.*"Die bereits entnommenen Gewebeproben der Patienten sollen mit dem Verfahren der DNA-Bildzytometrie erneut untersucht und beurteilt werden..." Es wird also ein Vergleich angestellt, Primär-Gleason vs. DNA Ploidy. Der Gleason dürfte 6 oder 7a nicht überschreiten, was Sicherheit gegen Metastasierung bedeutet. Die Patienten werden jetzt über das Ergebnis der DNA-Z informiert und können sich entscheiden. Da sie sich aber schon zuvor FÜR AS entschieden haben, fällt es bekanntlich schwerer sich das als Fehler einzugestehen - wieder ein Bias, und mit Randomisierung hat das auch nicht sehr viel zu tun.

Es existiert keine Kontrollgruppe, kein prospektiver Ansatz, keine Randomisierung, kein definierter Endpunkt - oder sehe ich das falsch? Betreffend Zulassungsrelevanz hätte ich da Zweifel.

----------------------------------------------
*[1]:* Etzioni, Active Surveillance Favored for Low-Risk Prostate Cancer
*[2]:* Die wichtigsten Informationen zur DNA-ProKo Studie auf einen Blick

----------


## RuStra

> ... 
> Dann habe ich mir mal die DNA-ProKo Studie[2] angeschaut und mir kamen Zweifel.
> ...
> 
> Es existiert keine Kontrollgruppe, kein prospektiver Ansatz, keine Randomisierung, kein definierter Endpunkt - oder sehe ich das falsch? Betreffend Zulassungsrelevanz hätte ich da Zweifel.



Das Einfachste wäre doch, VOR einer ohnehin geplanten OP die entsprechenden Untersuchungen zu machen und dann nach der Auswertung des operierten Materials die prognostische Treffsicherheit festzustellen. So wären doch Endpunkte besser definierbar. Warum wurde das nicht gemacht bzw. wird das nicht gemacht.
Soweit ich aber in der Literatur herumgeschaut habe, war das doch alles schon bewiesen, oder?

Die Frage hätte ich also auch: Was soll eigentlich mit der Studie bewiesen werden?

----------


## RuStra

> Was Du Rudolf, mit dem Schwenk zum Hochrisikotumor in dieser Sache bezwecken willst, erschließt sich mir nicht.


Weil wir da noch viel dringender JEGLICHEN diagnostischen und prognostischen Hinweis, sowie er nur einigermassen valide ist, benötigen!!
Es mag ja sein, dass im Niedrig-Risiko-Bereich es relativ Banane ist, ob irgendein diagnostischer Hinweis nun zutrifft oder nicht, 
das breite Desinteresse an theoretischen Fragen kann man sich da leisten.

Aber wenn ich z.B. lese, dass es bei der Untersuchung von Zellen, die im Blut schwimmen, nicht nur darauf ankommt, verdächtige Krebszellen zu finden und zu zählen, sondern auch, ob da sozusagen begleitendes Stroma-Material dabei ist, ist das schon alarmierend: Im letzteren Fall, so der Verdacht, ist die Metastasierungsgefahr viel höher.

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo Rudolf,
> so wie Du bei Josef Dietz eine starke Überzeugung für die DNA Zytometrie spürst, so spürt man entsprechend Deine Abneigung zumindest sehr große Skepsis gegen dies Diagnoseverfahren.
> Ich bin nun 6 Jahre aktiv im Forum, und in dieser Zeit hast Du Dich noch nie an einer Diskussion zur DNA-Ploidie beteiligt. Nun bist Du gleich mit mehreren Beiträgen zu dieser Thematik im Forum vertreten, für mich ein Zeichen, dass Du das goldene Kalb DHB wohl endgültig hinter Dir gelassen hast. Für mich war es immer die Tragik des Forums, dass ein Großteil der qualifizierten Forumsleute in der Weltanschauung DHB gefangen war und vehement die DNA-Ploidie wegen des Satzes von Tribukait/Böcking Die Guten machen Platz für die Bösen ablehnte, da dieser mit Recht, wie wir heute wissen, die DHB als kurative Ersttherapie infrage stellte.



Hallo Knut, vielleicht sollten wir Ralf bitten, ein neues Teil-Forum "Forums-Legenden" einzurichten?
Was mich betrifft, so schicke ich dir gerne mal die Debatte über die Ploidie vor deiner Zeit, aber vielleicht suchst du selbst im Forum herum, bevor du deine Legenden strickst :-)) (übrigens auch im alten Forum, denn rund um das 2005-Seminar war schon allerhand, abgesehen von den Beiträge von LudwigS und auch von Wil und anderen noch früher)





> Und vielleicht bist Du, Rudolf, am Ende meiner Ausführungen auch bereit, ein Scherflein zur Studie beizutragen.
> Dieser komprimierte Rückblick ist gedacht für die Neuen im Forum, um die Argumentationen in diesem Thread besser zu verstehen.


Ach ja, nicht nur für die Neuen:
Ich greife diese kreative Idee auf und schlage dann doch folgendes vor:
Jeder trägt sein Scherflein monatlich in Form einer 1%igen Abgabe bei, bezogen auf den overall-Kontostand, d.h. liquide Mittel plus Vermögen.
Bei mir ist das diesen Monat einfach: Heute, 1.10., ist der Kontostand 1.160 Euronen, abzüglich der Pfändungsfreigrenzen von 1 028,89 Euronen macht das 131,11, also spende ich 1,31, ok?
So, Knut, nun bist du dran.
Im übrigen würden wir damit auch noch unser Scherflein beitragen zum BPS-Ziel #1: "Der BPS soll sich zu einem Drittel selbst finanzieren."





> Bevor ich nun auf Deine Ausführungen eingehe, möchte ich noch den Leserbrief von Frau Schäfer ansprechen, der, so meine ich, Rudolf, heraus zu hören,


Auf den Leserbrief von Frau Schäfer will ich noch eingehen, aber heute nicht mehr. Ich fand ihn aber toll erfrischend! Und das, was du da weiter unten an sprachlicher Verarbeitung diesbezüglich hervorgebracht hast, will ich ebenfalls heute nicht mehr kommentieren.

bis dann,
Rudolf

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Rudolf,
leider ist es wieder einmal so, dass, wenn es zur Hauptsache nichts zu sagen gibt, zur Ablenkung Nebenschauplätze aufgemacht werden. Ich nehme zu diesen Punkten einmal kurz Stellung, und wenn zur Hauptsache nichts Relevantes mehr kommt, ist die Angelegenheit für mich erledigt.




> Hallo Knut, vielleicht sollten wir Ralf bitten, ein neues Teil-Forum "Forums-Legenden" einzurichten?
> Was mich betrifft, so schicke ich dir gerne mal die Debatte über die Ploidie vor deiner Zeit, aber vielleicht suchst du selbst im Forum herum, bevor du deine Legenden strickst :-)) (übrigens auch im alten Forum, denn rund um das 2005-Seminar war schon allerhand, abgesehen von den Beiträge von LudwigS und auch von Wil und anderen noch früher)


Du hast die Diskussion mit Deinem 10 Jahres Rückblick begonnen, wovon ich nur die letzten 6 Jahre total anders, als von Dir kritisiert, erlebt habe. Deshalb meine Darstellung, um dem unbedarften Leser Orientierungshilfe zu geben.
Ich bin vor längerer Zeit, als ich etwas suchte, auf ältere Diskussionsbeiträge zur DNA-Ploidie vor 2006 gestoßen.
Deine Euphorie dazu, kann ich nicht nachempfinden. Ich habe mir nichts kopiert, da der dort kontrovers diskutierte Wissensstand mir keine neuen Erkenntnisse brachte. Aber vielleicht habe ich ja die von Dir gemeinten Highlights nicht gefunden.




> Und vielleicht bist Du, Rudolf, am Ende meiner Ausführungen auch bereit, ein Scherflein zur Studie beizutragen.


Dies war keine Aufforderung zum Offenbarungseid. Wenn Deine Möglichkeiten eben 1,31 Euro sind, dann ist auch diese Spende Reinen Herzens willkommen, denn eine breite Akzeptanz des Diagnoseverfahrens ist noch wichtiger als Geld.
Gruß Knut

----------


## RuStra

> ... 
> Es sieht so aus, dass die Damenwelt weiß, was unserer Prostata gut tut, denn auch in USA hat eine Dame, nämlich Frau Dr. Virginia Moyer, eine Kinderärztin, als Leiterin der USPSTF entschieden, das PSA Screening einzustellen.





> Nun möchte ich zu Deinen Ausführungen kommen, wobei- entschuldige bitte- mir die Qualität zeigt, dass Du in der Vergangenheit bei den DNA Diskussionen immer die Scheuklappen unten hattest.





> Ich nehme zu diesen Punkten einmal kurz Stellung, und wenn zur Hauptsache nichts Relevantes mehr kommt, ist die Angelegenheit für mich erledigt.


Hallo Knut, 

ich hatte eigentlich schon noch vor, "in der Hauptsache" zu antworten, gestern allerdings hatte ich in der Hauptsache mich mit Krebstheorie/Duesberg & Co. beschäftigt, aber das hast du wohl nicht bemerkt und dich scheint es auch nicht zu interessieren.

Und weiterhin verspüre ich angesichts der Qualität deiner Anmache wenig Lust, mit dir in Diskussion zu treten, nach diesem Beitrag ist also für mich "die Angelegenheit" erledigt.





> Das Design der neuen Studie ist gemäß dem neuen Anforderungsprofil  ausgeführt, so dass mit der erwarteten Bestätigung der alten Ergebnisse  die höchste Evidenzklasse I a erreicht werden soll, um die Akzeptanz des  Diagnoseverfahrens für AS sicher zu stellen.


Versteh ich nicht, hier ist doch keine Meta-Studie geplant.
Hast du den Beitrag von LowRoad nicht gelesen?





> 38 % der GS 3 + 3 Tumore sind nicht diploid.


Sagt wer? Mal wieder Tribukeit?
Jedenfalls gibt es 6er Tumore, die nicht diploid sind. Schön. Natürlich bin ich dafür, das herauszufinden.
Bloss ist bei Mikrokarzinomen die Gefahr, dass diese Beschränkung




> Wir Protagonisten der DNA-Zytometrie sind ganz bescheiden und beschränken uns nur auf die Diagnose.


ins Auge gehen kann. Was soll denn diagnostiziert werden? Ein PCa oder eben, dass es keins gibt. Und wenn, wie aggressiv.
Wie aber soll das passieren ohne Theorie? Woher weiss ich bei der DNA-Zytometrie denn, dass diploide Zellen keine Krebszellen sind?
Vielleicht bin ich auch hier schlicht nicht informiert, aber ich traue tatsächlich diesen reinen Zellkern-Ansatz überhaupt nicht.





> Ich möchte nicht ausschließen, dass Duesberg mit seinem theoretischen Ansatz zur Krebsentstehung Recht hat, aber dies ist für unser Anliegen, dass die DNA-Ploidie die bessere Diagnose als der GS liefert, nicht relevant. Was für einen Nutzen haben wir Betroffene von den Grundsatzdiskussionen im Forum? *Keinen!*


Das ist die Ignoranz des Anfangskrebses, mit Verlaub. 
Wenn bei sog. "Grundsatzdiskussionen", die z.T. ja einfach erstmal nur die Diskussion einfacher aber wichtiger Anfangs-Fragen sind, völlig verschiedene Möglichkeiten für Behandlungs-Ansätze herauskommen, wieso soll das für den Betroffenen nicht nutzbringend sein können? Natürlich nur für den, der sucht oder der suchen muss, weil bei ihm die PSA-Hütte brennt.
Und ausgerechnet Duesberg für "nicht relevant" im Kontext der Begründung der DNA-Zytometrie zu erklären, ist schon ein seltsam Ding.




> Ich bin Pragmatiker und kann den Theoriediskussionen im Forum nichts abgewinnen.


Ach so, du nimmst das Heft des Handels einfach in die Hand und das wars? Denn die fürs Handeln nötige Klarheit ist vorhanden? Bravo! 
Was deinen (ehemaligen) PCa angeht, so hast du ihn pragmatisch mit einer Strahlentherapie beseitigt und nun ist für dich alles gut. Glückwunsch.
Wozu dann auch noch Theoriediskussionen.

Allerdings gibs eben Nörgler wie mich, die sich darüber aufregen, dass ausgerechnet von denen, die sich mit Bedingungen objektiver (Krebs-)Erkenntnis erst gar nicht beschäftigen mögen, die Behauptung der Einführung von Objektivität in der Diagnose des Anfangs-PCa aufgestellt wird, indem DNA-Zytometrie gemacht wird, das der Bestimmung des Gleason Score überlegene Verfahren.

Noch einmal: 
Ich bin nicht dagegen, die DNA-Zytometrie komplementär einzusetzen (ganz nach Pretorius: "Our data suggest that DNA ploidy should be included as an important additive prognostic factor for prostate cancer, especially for patients identified with Gleason score 7 tumours."), wenn man damit zusätzliche Informationen bekommt.
Ich bin dagegen, dass hier eine Überhöhung eines diagnostischen Verfahrens verfolgt wird, die sich mit den mir bekannten Daten nicht deckt.





> und zwar erteilst Du dem GS die wissenschaftliche Absolution ohne dass es dafür eine Evidenz gibt,


Wo habe ich das gemacht?
Du reagierst genau wie Harald mit einer Retourkutsche. Anstatt die Frage, wieso die DNA-Zytometrie objektiv sein soll, aufzugreifen, wird umgekehrt reklamiert, dass die Bestimmung des Gleason subjektiv sei, was nie bestritten wurde.





> Die Arbeit von Frau Dr. Pretorius


Schon wieder eine Frau.





> zeigt die diagnostische Überlegenheit der DNA-Ploidie zum GS. Bei allen 186 Operierten war der Tumor in der Kapsel. Das Rezidivrisiko war eindeutig der Ploidieverteilung diploid, tetraploid und aneuploid zuordnungsbar während beim GS diese eindeutige Zuordnung nicht gegeben war.  Die Ergebnisse wurden bereits vor vier Jahren im Forum diskutiert und sind auch im Abschlussbericht des DNA-AK aufgeführt.


Ja, den Abschlussbericht habe ich nicht gelesen. Auch habe ich die Diskussion dieser Arbeit vor 4 Jahren nicht mitgemacht und auch nicht abgespeichert.
Es gibt 6 Threads aus 2008, die mit dem Suchbegriff "Pretorius" angezeigt werden. Vielleicht weiss ja einer der Mitlesenden, in welchem ich fündig werde?

Jedenfalls habe ich dein Eindruck,wenn ich dieses Papier anschaue, dass die Aussagen von Frau Pretorius und Team etwas verhaltener sind.
Die "diagnostische Überlegenheit der DNA-Ploidie zum GS" - wenn es sie wirklich geben würde, wozu dann noch die GS-Bestimmung?




> Warum sollen Gewebeveränderungen in der Prostata die korrekte Tumoraggressivität wiedergeben?


Ja, warum?
Vielleicht weil Krebs nicht (nur) eine Zell-Erkrankung ist, sondern auch eine Gewebs-Erkrankung? Oder ist diese Frage für dich als Pragmatiker schon wieder zu theoretisch?
Warum soll die Ploidie-Bestimmung in Prostata(krebs)zellen die korrekte Tumoraggressivität wiedergeben?


Aus der Einleitung eines Bonkhoff/Remberger-Aufsatzes aus 1998:




> Die histologische Diagnose des Prostatakarzinoms basiert auf einer Kombination histoarchitektonischer und zytologischer Kriterien.
> Die gestörte Histoarchitektur erkennt man in der Übersicht und ergibt sich aus der Form und Lage der Tumordrüsen in Bezug zu vorbestehenden duktulo-azinären Strukturen. Pathologische Sekretionen (eosinophiles Sekret,Kristalloide, luminale, basophile Schleimbildung) sind immer suspekt, aber selbst nicht beweisend für ein Karzinom.Zytologische Kriterien (Kerngröße,Hyperchromasie, Nukleolen,Zytoplasmaveränderungen) müssen stets im Vergleich zu vorbestehenden benignen Drüsen evaluiert werden. Die diagnostisch wichtigen prominenten Nukleolen sind für die Diagnose eines Prostatakarzinoms
> weder absolut notwendig noch beweisend.Ein obligates, ebenfalls nicht beweisendes Kriterium ist das Fehlen der Basalzellschicht.


Duesberg hat richtig die SMT kritisiert, die Somatische Mutations Theorie. Er ist aber nur von den Einzelgenen in die Chromosomen gewandert. Und hat auf jeden Fall weiter herausgearbeitet, dass die Aneuploidie ein Begleitphänomen der Transformation ist. Aufbauend auf Boveri 1914, der sich von der damals eher vorherrschenden Betrachtungsweise, dass Krebs eine Gewebs-Erkrankung ist, absetzte.
Wenn ich Zellkerne von Krebszellen in andere, gesunde Zellen einpflanze, entsteht daraus nicht einfach Krebs, sondern was passiert, hängt vom Umfeld ab.

usw, usf, aber das ist ja wieder Theorie.
Lassen wir das.
Ich wünsch dir weiterhin alles Gute,
Rudolf

----------


## Harald_1933

Aus diesem Thread möchte ich mich nunmehr auch ausklinken. Hier wird mehr oder weniger um des Kaisers Bart unnütz Stroh gedroschen und Zeit verpulvert. Immer wieder um Theorien, und was wäre, wenn, herumzudiskutieren, ist nicht nur ermüdend, es führt letztlich auch auf keinen gemeinsamen Nenner. Weil auch in diesem Thread wieder der gute Peter Duesberg den Kopf hinhalten muß, auch hier noch einmal als Wiederholung eine Einblendung vom Ghostwriter:
Ich würde nicht von "Gen- und Zelltheorie" sprechen, sondern von der "Mutations- und der Aneuploidie-Theorie". Statt Aneuploidie-Theorie könnte man auch von Chomosomen-Theorie sprechen.
Erstere nimmt an, dass Krebs in einer Zelle durch das Auftreten von 5-7 Mutationen in sog. Tumorsuppressorgenen oder Onkogenen, letztere, dass er durch ein Mehr oder Weniger von Chromosomen oder deren Teilen (sog. numerische Chromosomenaberrationen) entsteht.

Alle weltweit bisher zytogenetisch untersuchten Krebszellen wiesen Chromosomenaberrationen auf, wie man im Internet leicht in der "Mitelman-Database" des National Institute of Health (NIH) in Bethesda, USA nachsehen kann. Aber nicht alle Krebszellen weisen Mutationen in Tumorsuppressor- oder Onkogenen auf.

Die Aneuploidie-Hypothese, die schon vor 100 Jahren von den deutschen Forschern von Hansemann und Boveri in den ersten Ansätzen in Berlin formuliert worden und seit fast 10 Jahren von dem deutschen Molekularbiologen Peter Duesberg von der University of Berkeley in der hochrangigen wissenschaftlichen Fachliteratur weiter ausformuliert und belegt worden ist, erklärt auch die Entstehung des mit einer Verschlechterung der Prognose eingehenden zunehmenden chromosomalen Chaos in Zellen von Prostatakarzinomen, die Mutationstheorie nicht. Dieses, für die Aggressivität von Tumorzellen verantwortliche Chaos in der chromosomalen Zusammenasetzung von Zellen aus Prostatakarzinomen bestimmt die prognostische DNA-Zytometrie. Sie misst daher genau das biologische Phänomen, welches für das Ausmaß der Bösartigkeit von Prostatakarzinomen verantwortlich ist.
* 

"Wenn wir die Natur auf das reduzieren, was wir verstanden haben, sind wir nicht überlebensfähig"
*(Hans Peter Dürr)

----------


## Hvielemi

> Aus diesem Thread möchte ich ...


Mal von den ersten drei Zeilen abgesehen, ist Dein Beitrag sehr lesenswert, weil er
die Gegenüberstellung von Gen- und Chromosomentheorie in wenigen Zeilen und
leichtverständlich darstellt.

Hierfür meinen Dank,
Hvielemi

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Hvielemi,

nachdem auch Du erneut Interesse an der DNA-Zytometrie bekundest,* hier* zur Ergänzung auch noch die Mitelman Database.

*"Nichtstun ist besser als mit viel Mühe nichts zu schaffen"
*(Laotse)

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Rudolf,
zuerst bitte ich meine verspätete Stellungnahme zu entschuldigen, aber ich habe zurzeit viel zu tun, und da sich fast alle Diskutanten mehr oder weniger aus dem Thread verabschiedet haben, war auch keine Eile geboten.




> Und weiterhin verspüre ich angesichts der Qualität deiner Anmache wenig Lust, mit dir in Diskussion zu treten, nach diesem Beitrag ist also für mich "die Angelegenheit" erledigt.


So kommen wir dann schnell zum Abschluss, und es freut mich, die letzte Antwort zu haben gemäß der Erfahrung Der letzte Eindruck ist der bleibende.




> Hast du den Beitrag von LowRoad nicht gelesen?


Diesen Hinweisen muss nachgegangen werden. Harald ist der Threadeigner und wie zu sehen war, hält er direkten Kontakt zu den Initiatoren der Studie, so dass ich davon ausgehe, dass er die Informationen an die Initiatoren weiter gegeben hat und demnächst die Stellungnahme kommt.




> Sagt wer? Mal wieder Tribukeit?


Gebe einmal in Google ein Professor B. TRIBUKAIT, Stockholm, Sweden, damit Du weißt, wen Du versuchst, lächerlich zu machen.
Im Thread zum Spendenaufruf ist die Quelle angegeben.




> Bloß ist bei Mikrokarzinomen die Gefahr, dass diese Beschränkung ins Auge gehen kann. Was soll denn diagnostiziert werden? Ein PCa oder eben, dass es keins gibt. Und wenn, wie aggressiv.
> Wie aber soll das passieren ohne Theorie?


Wofür bei der Beurteilung des Mikrokarzinoms die Theorie der Krebsentstehung gut sein soll, erschließt sich mir nicht. Als Pragmatiker sehe ich Deine Probleme nicht, denn das Hauptproblem ist wohl, das Mikrokarzinom mittels Biopsie überhaupt zu finden.
Simple is better, ist die Antwort, nämlich über frühzeitiges PSA-Screening mit graphischer Darstellung  und mittels Verdopplungszeiten/Velocity die Aggressivität zu bestimmen, um unnötige, invasive Stanzbiopsien zu vermeiden. Dein Problem Mikrokarzinom ist damit auch gut aufgehoben.




> Woher weiss ich bei der DNA-Zytometrie denn, dass diploide Zellen keine Krebszellen sind?


Diploide Zellen sind normale, gesunde Zellen mit dem normalen Chromosomensatz von 46 Chromosomen. Die PK-Krebszellen weichen vom Normalsatz ab, und wenn die Abweichung ± 10 % nicht überschreitet, also von 41 bis 51 Chromosomen, dann spricht man von peridiploiden Zellen.




> Vielleicht bin ich auch hier schlicht nicht informiert, aber ich traue tatsächlich diesen reinen Zellkern-Ansatz überhaupt nicht.


Dann wird es Zeit, sich zu informieren.




> *Knut:* _Ich möchte nicht ausschließen, dass Duesberg mit seinem theoretischen Ansatz zur Krebsentstehung Recht hat, aber dies ist für unser Anliegen, dass die DNA-Ploidie die bessere Diagnose als der GS liefert, nicht relevant. Was für einen Nutzen haben wir Betroffene von den Grundsatzdiskussionen im Forum? Keinen!_ 
> *Rudolf:* Das ist die Ignoranz des Anfangskrebses, mit Verlaub.
> Wenn bei sog. "Grundsatzdiskussionen", die z.T. ja einfach erstmal nur die Diskussion einfacher aber wichtiger Anfangs-Fragen sind, völlig verschiedene Möglichkeiten für Behandlungs-Ansätze herauskommen, wieso soll das für den Betroffenen nicht nutzbringend sein können? Natürlich nur für den, der sucht oder der suchen muss, weil bei ihm die PSA-Hütte brennt.


Was bringen mir die Theorien von Herrn Duesberg bei der Therapiesuche/findung? *Nichts?* Dies gilt übrigens auch für die anderen Krebsentstehungstheorien.




> Ach so, du nimmst das Heft des Handels einfach in die Hand und das wars? Denn die fürs Handeln nötige Klarheit ist vorhanden? Bravo!
> Was deinen (ehemaligen) PCa angeht, so hast du ihn pragmatisch mit einer Strahlentherapie beseitigt und nun ist für dich alles gut. Glückwunsch.
> Wozu dann auch noch Theoriediskussionen.


Wenn die Ablenkung Nebenschauplätze nicht fruchtet, dann geht es zur nächsten Stufe Persönliche Attacke. Deshalb möchte ich unser beider Vorgehensweisen einmal gegenüberstellen, und zwar wird Deine bestimmt durch die wechselnden Faszinationen für die unterschiedlichen Krebsentstehung/Heilungstheorien und meine durch die pragmatische Auseinandersetzung mit den verschiedenen kurativen Therapieansetzen und theoretischer Durchleuchtung der Studienergebnisse und Fachmeinungen auf mein Krankheitsbild bezogen.
Wir haben beide als Ersttherapie bei ähnlicher Ausgangssituation die DHB gemacht, sind dem Entertainer Leibowitz aufgesessen. Bei mir schrillten die Alarmglocken als ich von Böcking mein Ploidieergebnis mit peritetraploid bekam zusammen mit der Empfehlung, keine Hormontherapie wegen Lebensverkürzung zu machen. Ich telefonierte sofort mit Bonkhoff und Böcking- beachte die Reihenfolge. Beide rieten mir, es nicht bei der DHB zu belassen und eine kurative Therapie einzuleiten.
Das Ploidieergebnis erhielt ich Oktober 2006. Zu der Zeit gab es wenig Objektivität im Forum, denn die Betroffenen waren fast alle in ihrer Therapieentscheidung gefangen, die sie als die einzig Richtige anpriesen. Rühmliche Ausnahme war LudwigS, von dem ich sachliche Hinweise zu meinen Fragen im Forum erhielt.
Also kaufte ich mir das Buch von Stephen B. Strum, ackerte dies durch und prüfte die auf mich zutreffenden Aussagen im Internet gegen. Im März 2007 traf ich dann eine Vorentscheidung für die perkutane Strahlentherapie, die dann in der Protonenbestrahlung in Loma Linda mündete.
Ich habe ausführlich im Forum meine Entscheidung dargelegt, über den Therapieablauf berichtet und informiere regelmäßig über meinen Nachtherapieverlauf und gehöre mit dieser Offenheit zu den Ausnahmen im Forum.
Wie ging es bei Dir weiter? Nach der DHB gab es nur eine kurze Verschnaufpause, und dem nachfolgenden PSA-Anstieg wurde erfolgslos entgegengesetzt Vitam.C+Alphaliponsäure Hochdosis-Infus.Therapie. Das eMRT zeigte dann eine deutliche Tumorzunahme mit Kapselpenetration, so dass als Therapie 150 mg Casodex mit Proscar 5 bzw. dann ersetzt durch Avodart folgte. Es entwickelte sich eine Gynäkomastie, die eine OP Brustdrüsen-Entfernung nach sich zog.
Im Oktober 2007 war das PSA 0,26. Deine Entscheidung war dann Casodex abzusetzen, und es folgte ein auf 4 Monate befristetes Kremer-Experiment, denn ein neuer Stern, Dr. Kremer mit seiner Cellsymbiosis Therapie, war aufgegangen. Du und Ullrich erzeugten ein Blitzgewitter nicht nur im Forum sondern auch in den Mitochondrien. Die Ernüchterung folgte bald. Der PSA-Wert war nach vier Monaten Kremer Therapie von 0,26 auf 4,87, gemessen am 12.2.2008, angestiegen. Dein Kommentar Nein, sie haben offenbar nichts gebracht, jedenfalls nichts in Bezug auf den Primärtumor bzw. die Primärtumore in und um die Prostata. Dass die Mittel bei der Verhinderung von Metastasierung hilfreich sind und zur Verbesserung des Allgemeinzustandes beitragen, nehme ich auch weiter an.
Diese Engstirnigkeit, dies Wunschdenken für die eigene durchgeführte Therapie verblüfft mich immer wieder.
Ullrich hat sein Auto verkauft, um sich die teure Kremer Therapie leisten zu können. Ein paar Monate später musste er im Krankenhaus notärztlich versorgt werden, da er Krebs an der Eichel und in der Blase hatte. Er lehnte eine schulmedizinische Behandlung ab, ließ sich auf eigene Verantwortung aus dem Krankenhaus entlassen, um seine reine Therapie nach Kremer fortsetzen zu können. Dies war sein letzter Bericht im Forum, und ein paar Monate später ist er verstorben. Eine bedrückende Geschichte!
Deine PK-Historie endet  mit dem Eintrag
Dx 09.04.2008 PSA 8,2, Testo 27,2, also mit einer PSA-Verdopplungszeit von ca. 2 ½ Monaten.
Dies abrupte Ende der Berichterstattung über die eigene Entwicklung werte ich als starkes Indiz, die eigenen Aussagen und Meinungen nicht mehr an der eigenen Entwicklung messen lassen zu müssen.
Aufgrund Deiner spärlichen Informationen im Forum entnehme ich, dass Du wohl in 2011eine Strahlentherapie mit geringem Erfolg durchgeführt hast. Diese Entscheidung hätte 2004/2005 erfolgen müssen. Zu dem Zeitpunkt waren gute Chancen für einen kurativen Erfolg gegeben.
Heute ist Dein Spielraum geschrumpft, es gibt nicht mehr viele Alternativen, und um Deine Worte zu gebrauchen, Deine PSA-Hütte brennt.

Soweit erst einmal die Gegenüberstellung unserer beiden Therapiemanagements, wobei Du durch Deine frühere Diagnose vier Jahre Vorlauf hast, die ich erst noch Rezidiv frei überstehen muss. Egal wie es ausgeht, ist mein Resümee:

Ich habe meine Chancen genutzt, und Du hast Deine verzockt.
Und frei nach Matthäus 7.16 An den Ergebnissen sollt ihr sie messen.




> Ich bin dagegen, dass hier eine Überhöhung eines diagnostischen Verfahrens verfolgt wird, die sich mit den mir bekannten Daten nicht deckt.


Welche Daten meinst Du?




> Die "diagnostische Überlegenheit der DNA-Ploidie zum GS" - wenn es sie wirklich geben würde, wozu dann noch die GS-Bestimmung?


Weil man den GS für die Therapieentscheidung braucht! Seit Walsh seine nervenschonende Operationsmethode vorstellte, begann der Siegeszug des GS. Die Art der Aufarbeitung des Biopsiematerials in den Stanzzylindern ermöglicht die exakte Feststellung, wo der Krebs beginnt und wo er aufhört, und liefert somit die Informationen, ob der Tumor noch in der Kapsel ist als Grundlage für die Nerven schonende Operation. Auch die Strahlentherapeuten nutzen diese Information für ihre Therapieplanungen.
Wo/Wie kann die überlegene Prognose der DNA-Ploidie genutzt werden?
Ich sehe hier nur AS, da mit der Diagnose peridiploide Verteilung mit einer Profileration (Teilungsrate) < 5 % recht risikolos die Therapie AS gemacht werden kann.
Mich hat immer die Möglichkeit beim fortgeschrittenen PK fasziniert, den Erfolg einer Therapie an der DNA-Verteilungsverschiebung von rechts nach links aufzuzeigen. Dies hat Al Abadi übrigens auch auf dem Bremer Symposium vorgestellt. Vor ca. einem Jahr habe ich versucht, diese Möglichkeit anhand von Veröffentlichungen Anfang der 90ziger Jahre der Arbeiten von Al Abadi mit LR zu diskutieren. Aber das war/ist ein nutzloses Unterfangen, denn bei Euch geht es nicht um eine sachliche Diskussion der eventuellen Möglichkeiten der DNA-Ploidie, sondern die Diskussion mündet sofort in die Beweisführung ein, dass die DNA-Ploidie falsch und unnötig ist, gerade so als wenn es beim GS um die Verteidigung von Pfründen für Euch geht.
In dem Abschlussbericht des AK zur DNA-Ploidie wird auch Bezug genommen auf eine Studie/Untersuchung der Mayo Clinic an 261 Männern, deren Prostatakrebs organbegrenzt war. Die DNA-Ploidie-Analysen ergaben, dass 15% der Patienten mit diploiden Tumoren und 22% der Patienten mit tetraploiden Tumoren, aber 100% der Patienten mit aneuploiden Tumoren in der Folge ein Rezidiv hatten (Quelle: Montgommery et al., Archives of Surgery, 1990). 15 Jahre später werden diese Ergebnisse durch die Arbeit von Frau Dr. Pretorius wieder bestätigt.
Meine persönliche Schlussfolgerung ohne vorliegende Studienergebnisse ist, ab peritetraploider Verteilung eine Strahlentherapie mit einer Gesamtdosis > 80 Gy durchzuführen. Der Grund ist, dass bei Bestrahlung als Ersttherapie die Dosis deutlich höher  sein kann als nach der Ektomie, denn die Vernarbung und andere Operationsauswirkungen begrenzen die Gesamtdosis auf übliche 68 Gy mit nicht berauschender Erfolgsquote der Rezidiveliminierung.
Meine Gesamtdosis war 2007 bereits 82 Gy, und heute ist es in Loma Linda möglich, sich mit 88 Gy therapieren zu lassen.
Was ich hoffe und mir wünsche ist, dass die DNA-Ploidie bald als Ergänzung zum GS standardmäßig bestimmt wird, um ein stressfreies AS zu gewährleisten und um als weitere Information für die optimale Therapiewahl genutzt zu werden.
Enden möchte ich mit meinem Slogan aus der früheren Kampagne zur Ploidie:

*Sie kostet dem Patienten nichts, sie tut ihm nicht weh und bringt ihm nur mehr Informationen für eine sichere Therapieentscheidung.*

Gruß Knut

----------


## Harald_1933

Ein schlichtes Bravo für diesen überzeugenden Beitrag. 

*"sträwkcür run nebeL sad nam nnak nehetsreV - Leben muss man es aber vorwärts" 
*(Sören Kierkegaard)

----------


## LowRoad

Mein lieber Knut,
der bei Euch vorhandenen "unerschütterliche Glauben" scheint Dich annehmen zu lassen, dass auch ich eine eher dogmatische Ansicht hätte. Das ist aber überhaupt nicht der Fall, was ich leider immer wieder erwähnen muss. Eine offene Diskussion würde ich auch nicht als _"nutzloses Unterfangen"_ bezeichnen, stellt es doch die konträren Ansichten der Beteiligten vor. 

Die Bedeutung der Ploide steht außer Zweifel. Was ich kritisch sehe, ist ihr Wert als eigenständiger, unabhängiger prädikativer Faktor. Die geplante Studie, um die es hier eigentlich geht, sollte das verifizieren. Weiter oben habe ich in der Studienauslegung kritische Punkte aufgeführt, ohne das dem bisher widersprochen wurde! Ich finde es auch nicht fair von Dir, die Beantwortung dieser Fragen auf Harald und seinen Ghostwriter zu schieben, denn Du hast ja die Zulassungsrelevanz ins Gespräch gebracht. Da würde mich dann schon noch interessieren, wie Du darauf gekommen bist?

Frei nach dem Motto _"Das Bessere ist des Guten Feind"_ tendiere ich momentan neben der Gleason Grad Bestimmung eher zur Erstellung eines Markerprofils:


AndrogenrezeptorstatusProgesteronrezeptorSomatostatinrezeptorEstrogenrezeptor alpha/betaCOX-2BCL-2PTEN-LossBRCA12/2 MutationKI67VD3 Rezeptor...

All diese Marker haben nicht nur diagnostischen Wert, sondern können evt. auch therapieführend eingesetzt werden, was Vorteile hätte. Die Ploide dagegen hat wahrscheinlich nur diagnostischen Wert. Des öfteren liest man die Meinung der Ploidy Anhänger, dass nicht-diploide Tumore besser nicht mit ADT behandelt werden sollten, da dies das Überleben negativ beeinflussen würde. Zumindest sollte eine Kombinationstherapie aus ADT und Chemo zum Einsatz kommen. Gezeigt werden dann beeindruckende Daten, die aber relativ alt sind und auch nicht zu den Studien passen, die z.B. Millikan vorgelegt hatte:



Ganz im Gegenteil sehen wir doch in letzter Zeit, dass der AR Signalweg auch noch in sehr späten Stadien der Erkrankung aktiv ist. Lange nach Versagen der üblichen Chemotherapien, kann oftmals eine komplementäre ADT Wirkung zeigen. Diese Leute haben doch dann alle keinen diploiden Tumor mehr! Wie passt das alles zusammen?

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber LR,

normal ist es mir eine Freude, mit Dir zu diskutieren, aber zurzeit habe ich wirklich keine Zeit. Deshalb habe bitte Verständnis, dass ich heute abschließend antworte, und zwar in meiner pointierten Art, die Du so schätzt.



> der bei Euch vorhandenen "unerschütterliche Glauben" scheint Dich annehmen zu lassen, dass auch ich eine eher dogmatische Ansicht hätte.


Glauben tue ich nur in der Kirche. Ansonsten zählen die Fakten. Dein Dogmatismus ist bei diesem Thema ausgeprägter als meiner.



> Die Bedeutung der Ploide steht außer Zweifel.


Es gibt erstaunliche Fortschritte.



> Was ich kritisch sehe, ist ihr Wert als eigenständiger, unabhängiger prädikativer Faktor. Die geplante Studie, um die es hier eigentlich geht, sollte das verifizieren.


Nur für AS.



> Weiter oben habe ich in der Studienauslegung kritische Punkte aufgeführt, ohne das dem bisher widersprochen wurde! Ich finde es auch nicht fair von Dir, die Beantwortung dieser Fragen auf Harald und seinen Ghostwriter zu schieben, denn Du hast ja die Zulassungsrelevanz ins Gespräch gebracht. Da würde mich dann schon noch interessieren, wie Du darauf gekommen bist?


Hier irrst Du. Der einzige Grund der Studie ist einen höheren Level als für die alten Studien zu bekommen. Dies wurde schon im Thread Spendenaufruf dargelegt. Es wird nach Prof. Böcking der Level 1b angestrebt, aus dem ich im Übereifer versehentlich 1a gemacht hatte. Ansonsten hattest Du in Deinem Beitrag zum Studiendesigne Harald angesprochen, und was ist daran nun wichtig, ob Harald oder ich Deine Kritik an Prof. Böcking weitergeben. Das nennt man im Kraichgau Erbsenzählerei.



> Die Frage die sich alle stellen ist die, bringt die DNA-Z. mehr Information, also weitere unabhängige Informationen zur std. Diagnostik wie Gleason, TRUS, PSA, PSADT, freies PSA, PCA3, ect.?


Obiges Zitat stammt aus Deinem Beitrag zur Designe Kritik. Bis auf den angeführten GS bringen die anderen aufgeführten Parameter nur Hinweise, dass Krebs vorliegen könnte. Nur GS und Ploidie liefern den Nachweis, dass Krebs vorliegt, wobei nur die Ploidie korrekt die Aggressivität wiedergibt. Beim GS spricht man in den Fällen, wo Erwartung und Verlauf nicht übereinstimmen, von der Biologie desTumors.



> Frei nach dem Motto _"Das Bessere ist des Guten Feind"_ tendiere ich momentan neben der Gleason Grad Bestimmung eher zur Erstellung eines Markerprofils:
> AndrogenrezeptorstatusProgesteronrezeptorSomatostatinrezeptorEstrogenrezeptor alpha/betaCOX-2BCL-2PTEN-LossBRCA12/2 MutationKI67VD3 Rezeptor...
>  All diese Marker haben nicht nur diagnostischen Wert, sondern können evt. auch therapieführend eingesetzt werden, was Vorteile hätte.


Lieber LR
da bist Du in guter Gesellschaft, denn bereits vor fast 5 Jahren bekam Heribert als AK-Mitglied vom großen UKE obige Marker und mehr um die Ohren geschlagen mit dem Hinweis, dass diese viel besser sind als unsere antiquierte Ploidie. Nun sind fast 5 Jahre vergangen, und unser Forum ist ja auch ein gewisser Spiegel, was in ist, und da komme ich zu dem Schluss, dass diese Marker noch immer nicht bei uns angekommen sind.
Ich mache Dir einen Vorschlag, und zwar erläuterst Du anhand Deines Krankheitsbildes die Bedeutung obiger Marker, welche Schlüsse Du mit Deinem Arzt daraus ziehst und welche Maßnahmen mit welcher Zielsetzung durchgeführt werden. Über die Resultate und weiteren Maßnahmen wird dann berichtet. Beifall und großes Interesse dürfte Dir sicher sein.



> Die Ploidie dagegen hat wahrscheinlich nur diagnostischen Wert.


Ich habe noch nie etwas anderes behauptet.



> Des öfteren liest man die Meinung der Ploidy Anhänger, dass nicht-diploide Tumore besser nicht mit ADT behandelt werden sollten, da dies das Überleben negativ beeinflussen würde.


Meine Kritik betrifft nur die DHB als Ersttherapie als sogenannte kurative Ersatztherapie, die gemäß den DHB Protagonisten  den PK in eine chronische Krankheit überführt mit der Erhaltungstherapie von ein Pillchen Avodart täglich wie beim Bluthochdruck. Ich kann die Weitsicht der Protagonisten bestätigen, denn seit meiner DHB darf ich täglich ein Pillchen gegen Bluthochdruck einnehmen. 

Gruß Knut

----------


## Schorschel

> Hallo Rudolf...
> 
> ... Egal wie es ausgeht, ist mein Resümee:
> 
> *Ich habe meine Chancen genutzt, und Du hast Deine verzockt.
> Und frei nach Matthäus 7.16 An den Ergebnissen sollt ihr sie messen.
> 
> *...Gruß Knut


Ein unsägliches Statement, wie ich meine:

Wenn es stimmt, wäre es eine - zumindest für mich - unerträgliche Häme gegenüber einem nicht nur in diesem Forum höchst verdienstvollen Mitstreiter, der _vielleicht_ irgendwann suboptimale oder gar falsche Therapieentscheidungen getroffen haben mag. Das mit "verzockt" zu bezeichnen?? Na ja...

Wenn es nicht stimmt, wäre es mal wieder einfach nur arrogant. "Ein schlichtes Bravo", lieber Harald, verdient es allerdings aus meiner Sicht defintiv nicht.

Mach weiter, lieber Rudolf. Das Forum braucht Dich, die BPS-Beratungs-Hotline auch. Ich drücke Dir sämtliche Daumen!

Schorschel

----------


## Harald_1933

> "Ein schlichtes Bravo", lieber Harald, verdient es allerdings aus meiner Sicht defintiv nicht.


Lieber Schorschel,

der von mir mit Beifall bedachte Beitrag enthielt viele und gute Informationen. Du hast Deine sicher verständliche Kritik an einer in der Tat etwas drastischen und eher wenig Sensibilität versprühenden Formulierung festgemacht. Man kann aber als auch von den Vorteilen einer zusätzlichen Malignitätsbestimmung durch die DNA-Zytometrie überzeugter Forumsbenutzer durchaus auch Verständnis dafür aufbringen, dass jemand einem ständig den Sinn einer Ploidiebefundung anzweifelnden Nihilisten mal etwas persönlicher die Meinung kund tut. Das war auch in Anbetracht des Versuches des von Knut kritisierten Forumsbenutzers, die laufende ProKo-Studie anzugreifen, absolut angebracht. Ansonsten begrüße auch ich die intensiven Bemühungen von Rudolf, hier und da Licht ins Dunkel zu bringen.

*"Man darf das Schiff nicht an einen einzigen Anker und das Leben nicht an eine einzige Hoffnung binden."
*(Epiktet)

----------


## LowRoad

Lieber Knut,
aha, da sind wir doch bei Bedeutung der Ploide und darüber hinaus sehr eng beieinander. Wir erkennen beide, dass die Ploide nur diagnostische Aussagekraft in Bezug auf AS hat, wobei weiterhin strittig ist, ob diese unabhängig von anderen diagnostischen Maßnahmen ist. Um das aufzuklären, lass uns zusammen weiter Erbsen zählen - vielleicht finden wir ja dabei das Aschenputtel ;-)

Zwei Dinge möchte ich hier nochmal thematisieren.
*Erstens* scheint der Begriff der _Aggressivität_ von uns beiden unterschiedlich definiert zu werden. Dein Kommentar, dass _"...nur die Ploidie korrekt die Aggressivität wiedergibt..."_ kann ich nicht folgen, ist doch bekannt, dass z.B. bei Gleason-6 keine Lymphknoten Metastasen gefunden werden, bei diploiden Tumor aber schon. Vielleicht kannst Du uns Deine Definition der Aggressivität noch erläutern?

*Zweitens* noch eine Anmerkung zur *Studienevidenz*. Du hast die DNA-ProKo Studie jetzt von 1A auf 1B herabgestuft, was allerdings 
_"individual randomised controlled clinical trials"_ erforderlich machen würde. Dies erfüllt die Studie definitiv nicht. Sehr wohlwollend betrachtet würde ich sie in 2C _(Outcome research)_ einstufen. Evidenzlevel 2B _(individual cohort study including low-quality RCT)_ wird, wegen RCT, nicht erfüllt. Aber immerhin...

P.S. ich bin nächste Woche auch schwer beschäftigt, nämlich mit Rennradfahren in Andalusien, weshalb es evt. zu Antwortverzögerungen kommen kann.

----------


## Harald_1933

> P.S. ich bin nächste Woche auch schwer beschäftigt, nämlich mit Rennradfahren in Andalusien, weshalb es evt. zu Antwortverzögerungen kommen kann.



Hallo Andi,

falls Du zufällig an Estepona vorbeiradelst, läuft Dir möglicherweise Knut über den Weg und man könnte Erfahrungen mündlich austauschen. 

Viel Erfolg beim Radrennen.

Gruß Harald.

*"Was man vorgestern hätte tun sollen, hat auch übermorgen Zeit"
*(Aus Spanien)

----------


## LowRoad

Harald,
Knut persönlich zu treffen wäre schon mal interessant. Zwar ist Estepona von Almeria, wo ich unterkommen werde, nicht allzuweit entfernt, aber mit dem Rad schon ein bisschen viel - zumindest für mich. Anderseits habe ich natürlich schon tüchtig geübt...  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber LR,
beim Stichwort Andalusien lasse ich mich natürlich noch zu einer weiteren Stellungnahme hinreißen.




> *Erstens* scheint der Begriff der *Aggressivität* von uns beiden unterschiedlich definiert zu werden. Dein Kommentar, dass _"...nur die Ploidie korrekt die Aggressivität wiedergibt..."_ kann ich nicht folgen, ist doch bekannt, dass z.B. bei Gleason-6 keine Lymphknoten Metastasen gefunden werden, bei diploiden Tumor aber schon.


Ich glaube nicht, dass wir über die Aggressivität unterschiedliche Meinung haben, sondern wir haben höchstens unterschiedliche Auffassung, wie Ergebnisse zu interpretieren sind. Als ich Deinen Beitrag GS 6 keine Metastasen las, dachte ich sofort Hwang lässt grüßen!, und damit war für mich dies Kapitel erledigt. Nachdem Du nun diese Arbeit als den Beweis der Überlegenheit des GS ansiehst, bitte ich um nachfolgende Informationen

Wie wurden die Lymphknoten untersucht
a) seziert, da Patienten verstorben
b) dem armen Patienten bei der Ektomie alle Lymphknoten entnommen
c) oder etwa durch PET-Cholin-CT der Nachweis erbracht?Wie hoch war der Anteil der Probanden mit
a) PSA > 10
b) PSA > 15
c) PSA > 20
Ich nehme an, dass es eine US-Studie ist. Damit wäre es nicht unwahrscheinlich, dass es keine Probanden gemäß Punkt 2 gab. Dann bräuchten wir nicht weiter zu diskutieren, da dann Krebs im Anfangsstadium vorlag.
Bei der Ploidie ist für die peridiploide Verteilung das PSA nicht so wichtig wie beim GS, denn es gibt den unabhängigen Parameter, die Proliferationsfraktion. Wenn diese kleiner 5 % ist, dann gibt es keine Gefahr, AS zu machen, und es gibt keine Metastasen in Lymphknoten oder anderswo. Ein peridiploider Tumor ist eine recht gute Prognose aber harmlos ist nur der mit der Teilungsrate < 5 %. Nach den Untersuchungen von Prof. Tribukait entwickelt nur 1% dieses Tumortyps pro Jahr einen progredienten Verlauf.
Nun möchte ich noch auf die Harow-Studie eingehen. Winfried hat dankenswerter Weise den Link zu den Ergebnissen eigestellt. Die Vorgabe für AS war

*Die wichtigsten Indikatoren: ein Gleason-Score bis höchstens 6, ein PSA-Wert unter 10, ein Tumorstadium T1a-T2b, nur zwei Stanzen aus der 12-er Prostatabiopsie positiv, geringes Tumorvolumen.
*
Schon nach knapp 3 Jahren mussten 12 % aussortiert werden, und es werden noch 30  40 % folgen. Soviel zum Prognosewert des GS, und wir werden bald erfahren im Rahmen der angelaufenen Studie, dass diese Probanden alle nicht meine Vorgabe für AS, nämlich peridiploide Verteilung mit Proliferationsfraktion < 5 %, erfüllten und in der Zeit bis zum Aussortieren schon eine Progression durchlaufen haben, die ihre Chancen bei der nachfolgenden kurativen Therapie, Rezidiv frei zu bleiben, reduziert haben.
Ich persönlich hätte an diesem Programm als Betroffener nie teilgenommen. Aber auf die Unzulänglichkeiten und Gefahren der propagierten Vorgehensweise hatten wir im Forum insbesondere vom AK die Verantwortlichen in aller Deutlichkeit hingewiesen.
Um Deinen zweiten Punkt kümmere ich mich nun selber und werde Prof. Böcking bitten, die Studienzielsetzung darzulegen.
Nach Andalusien gehe ich erst am 11. November, so dass wir leider nicht unsere Diskussion bei einem Glas Cerveza oder Rioja zu Ende bringen können. Der Wetterforecast ist für nächste Woche gut mit spätsommerlichen Temperaturen von 22  25 °C. Ich wünsche Dir eine wunderschöne Zeit, sportliche Herausforderungen und Erfolge aber ohne die Akrobatikeinlagen a la des YouTube Videos.
Eine tolle Zeit in Andalusien wünscht Dir
Knut.

P.S. Der Forums Provokateur versucht sich als Tugendwächter, als Helfer der Schwachen  :L&auml;cheln: .
Mein Resümee ist keine Häme, warum auch, sondern eine klare Botschaft, dass das Forum keine Spielwiese für Hobbywissenschaftler ist, denn es werden Erwartungen geweckt, die nicht erfüllt werden können.
Aber um das zu verstehen, muss man wohl erst einmal PCa haben!

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Mein Resümee ist keine Häme, warum auch, sondern eine *klare Botschaft*, dass das *Forum keine Spielwiese für Hobbywissenschaftler* ist, denn es werden *Erwartungen geweckt, die nicht erfüllt werden können.
> *Aber um das zu verstehen, *muss man wohl erst einmal PCa haben*!


1. Es _war_ Häme - und das ist noch eine vorsichtige Beschreibung. Jeder kann das nachlesen und sich sein Bild machen. Und es war extrem unfair ggü. Rudolf, dem es im Moment nicht besonders gut geht, wenn ich seine Mails richtig interpretiere.

2. Wer hochengagierten Mitstreitern (m.E. ungerechtfertigterweise) den Missbrauch des Forums als "Spielwiese für Hobbywissenschaftler" vorwirft, sollte sich nicht selber seit Jahren als Hobbywissenschaftler gerieren. Genau das praktiziert Knut, z.T. mit missionarischem Eifer, bzgl. Ploidie, deren Stellenwert er völlig überhöht. Das nur kurz als "klare Botschaft" an den Hobbywissenschaftler Knut, der exakt das macht, was er Anderen vorwirft: "es werden Erwartungen geweckt, die nicht erfüllt werden können" (sic!). Insofern möchte auch ich die Bibel (Bergpredigt) zitieren: "Warum siehst du den Splitter im Auge deines Bruders, aber den Balken in deinem Auge bemerkst du nicht?" 

Die Ploidie ist _einer_ von vielen Bausteinen in der Differentialdiagnostik - nicht mehr, aber auch nicht weniger. So habe ja auch ich sie genutzt. 

3. Schließlich: Dass Knut mir abspricht, PCa zu haben, ist schon drollig. Ich wünschte ja, ich hätte keinen! Was so eine Bemerkung soll, erschließt sich mir nicht. Vielleicht war's wieder nur "pointiert", wie er seine Ausdrucksweise gerne nennt?


Noch kurz zum Thema "Hobbywissenschaftler".

Es gibt unter den hier im Forum Schreibenden extreme Know-how-Unterschiede. Einige sind sehr tief in bestimmte Aspekte unserer Krankheit eingestiegen (ich sage bewusst "unserer" Krankheit, denn mit einem GS von 3+4 darf ich das trotz Knuts Einlassung wohl nach wie vor so sehen). Wenn ich lese, was z.B. LowRoad, Rudolf, guntermann, LudwigS, aber auch Wolfgang aus Berlin auf seinen Spezialgebieten, so von sich geben, da lege ich immer die Ohren an und verstehe nur noch sehr wenig. Das gilt sicher auch noch für Beiträge anderer Mitstreiter, die ich zu erwähnen vergessen habe.

All diese Kollegen sind "Hobbywissenschaftler", und das meine ich im Unterschied zu Knut als Kompliment. Sie tun das als Betroffene sicher zunächst für sich selbst, aber sie unterziehen sich der sehr großen Mühe, all das in ihren Köpfen zu sortieren, niederzuschreiben, ins Forum zu stellen und auf diese Weise ihre Mitstreiter an ihren Erkenntnissen teilhaben zu lassen. Ich danke diesen Mitstreitern ausdrücklich dafür, und sie betreiben keinen Missbrauch des Forums "als Spielwiese für Hobbywissenschaftler", sondern - im Gegenteil - ihr Engagement ist eine wichtige Bereicherung.

Schorschel

----------


## hartmuth

Es fällt mir schwer nur Zaungast bei der Diskussion zu sein…

Am 22.11.2010 ist Karl (im Forum Karl1945) verstorben. Ein MRT im September 2010 zeigte:  Großes Prostatakarzinom mit Vorwachsen in die Harnblase, Infiltration der Uretha und Verdacht auf Rektuminfiltration. Nachweis großer Lymphknotenmetastasen im kleinen Becken sowie Nachweis von ossären Metastasen.
Wenige Monate zuvor, im Juni 2010, hatte er eine TUR seiner Prostata vornehmen lassen und das Material an Pathologen verschickt. Das Ergebnis ist vor dem Hintergrund obiger Diskussion durchaus bemerkenswert.

_Histologisches Gutachten Prof. Bonkhoff: TUR-Prostata mit ausgedehnter Infiltration durch ein gering differenziertes Prostatakarzinom. Gleason 5+5 = 10. Der Tumor reicht unmittelbar an das extraprostatische Fettgewebe.  In dem vorliegenden Prostatakarzinom findet sich eine fokale, nicht signifikante neuroendokrine Differenzierung. Darüber hinaus besteht eine Überexpression des Androgenrezeptors (AR) und ein partieller Verlust des AR im Tumorstroma. Beide Parameter sind signifikante Risikofaktoren für die Entstehung der sog. Androgenresistenz. Die Überexpression des AR spricht für einen hypersenstiven Rezeptormechanismus (Nutzung von Androgenen im Krastrationsbereich)._

_Zytologisches Gutachten Uniklinikum Düsseldorf. Prof. Biesterfeld :
Nach enzymatischer Zellvereinzelung , Eichung mit 37 Fibroblasten und Messung von 392 Tumorzellen, zeigt sich eine größte peridiploide Stammlinie bei 1,98c mit einem kleinen Verdopplungsgipfel im Bereich von 4 c und eine Proliferationsfraktion von 6,6%.
Damit liegt in diesem Fall ein überwiegend peridiploides DNA-Verteilungsmuster vor, mit einer sehr gering erhöhten Proliferationsfraktion. Dies entspricht einem Typ A nach Tribukait (1993)._

Was lernen wir daraus?
Es ist nicht ungewöhnlich, wenn hohe Gleasongrade sich bei der Ploidie-Begutachtung als diploid erweisen. Dies ist bei 13% der Fall. Der Diskussionspunkt war schon immer, ob das Krebsgeschehen histologisch oder eher DNA-zytologisch dominiert und erklärbar wird. Der obige Fall zumindest ist eindeutig.
In der früheren Diskussion über die DNA-Zytometrie hatte ich bereits ausgeführt: 
_„Wenn ich bei Tribukait lese, dass Skelettmetastasen bei 10% der diploiden Tumore vorliegen, so scheint mir, dass nicht unbedingt die Ploidie das Geschehen diktiert.“_
Es gibt nicht nur starke Anhaltspunkte, die belegen, dass keinesfalls die Ploidie Aggression und Krankheitsfortschritt primär bestimmt. Es spricht auch eher für den Gleason, dass es m.W. keine Studie gibt, die bei niedrigen Gleasongraden Metastasen nachweisen oder gar mortale Verläufe aufzeigen konnte. Umso mehr muss es verwundern, wenn in unbelehrbarer Ignoranz noch immer solche Behauptungen aufstellt werden: 




> _Nur GS und Ploidie liefern den Nachweis, dass Krebs vorliegt, wobei nur die Ploidie korrekt die Aggressivität wiedergibt. Beim GS spricht man in den Fällen, wo Erwartung und Verlauf nicht übereinstimmen, von der Biologie desTumors.(Knut Krüger)
> 
> Ich möchte nicht ausschließen, dass Duesberg mit seinem theoretischen Ansatz zur Krebsentstehung Recht hat, aber dies ist für unser Anliegen, dass die DNA-Ploidie die bessere Diagnose als der GS liefert, nicht relevant. (Knut Krüger)
> 
> Die Arbeit von Frau Dr. Pretorius zeigt die diagnostische Überlegenheit der DNA-Ploidie zum GS. (Knut Krüger)_


Bei der Pretorius-Studie, die erneut für die angebliche Überlegenheit der Plodiebestimmung herhalten muß, hatte ich früher bereits vor falschen Interpretationen gewarnt:

_Die Osloer Studie veranschaulicht eindrucksvoll den zusätzlichen Nutzen einer Ploidiebestimmung. Aus dieser Studie, die u.a. Gleason-7-Patienten „weiter auftrennt“ und deren Ploidie aufzeigt, zu schließen, „dass der DNA-Malignitätsgrad prognostisch weitaus besser ist als der Gleason-Score“, halte ich für falsch. Diese Art von Beweisführung hält methodologischen Kriterien nicht stand und ist deshalb Augenwischerei. Es besteht eine statistische Korrelation zwischen Gleason und Ploidie, aber keine Kongruenz. Wenn die Skandinavier die Studie mit umgekehrten Parametern vornehmen würden, also z.B. ihre diploiden Patienten „auftrennen“ nach Gleason, so wären auch hier alle Gleason-Grade vertreten und man könnte mit gleicher Berechtigung die Überlegenheit des Gleason behaupten. Doch auch diese Aussage wäre unzulässig._

Die grobschlächtige Behauptung einer Überlegenheit der Ploidiebestimmung sind reine Interpretationen und halten einer Beweisführung nicht stand. Von Tribukait würde man solche Aussagen nie hören. Im Fall von Karl zeigte sich dramatisch, dass der Gleason näher an der Wahrheit war und den klinischen Verlauf besser prognostizierte. 
Es gibt genug Freunde der DNA-Zytometrie, u.a. auch mich, die einen differenzierteren Standpunkt einnehmen und die auf Bärendienste gerne verzichten würden. Weder der Gleason, noch die Ploidie können alleine Verläufe mit Bestimmtheit prognostizieren. Eine solche Simplifizierung des wahrhaft komplexen und größtenteils noch ungeklärten Krebsgeschehens mit solcher Unbekümmertheit vorzunehmen ist schon bemerkenswert. Die Kehrseite der Ignoranz wissenschaftlicher Logik und Beweisführung und letztlich der Theorieverachtung ist häufig mit Häme durchsetztes, arrogantes Auftreten. Der Versuch, molekularbiologische Zusammenhänge therapeutisch zu berücksichtigen, wird mit Spott bedacht. Schade, denn die vielen richtigen Ausführungen zur Ploidie werden so desavouiert.

----------


## dillinger

Zitat von Schorschel:

"Wenn ich lese, was z.B. LowRoad, Rudolf, guntermann, LudwigS, aber auch  Wolfgang aus Berlin auf seinen Spezialgebieten, so von sich geben, da  lege ich immer die Ohren an und verstehe nur noch sehr wenig. Das gilt  sicher auch noch für Beiträge anderer Mitstreiter, die ich zu erwähnen  vergessen habe."

Mein Großvater pflegte zu sagen:

ALLES GRAUE THEORIE..

Gute Nacht!

gruss, dillinger

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Schorschel,
volle Zustimmung.

Mit Hartmuth möchte ich ausdrücken:



> Es fällt mir schwer nur Zaungast bei der Diskussion zu sein


Als Mediziner erlebe ich die Krebsdiskussion nun ja auch bei anderer Provenienz. Ich sehe jedoch nirgendwo eine derartige Vertiefung und damit möglicherweise Einschränkung der Sichtweise. Im Forum Prostatakrebs habe ich mehrfach zum Ausdruck gebracht, daß damit eine Einengung des Blickwinkels entstehen kann.




> All diese Kollegen sind "Hobbywissenschaftler", und das meine ich im Unterschied zu Knut als Kompliment. Sie tun das als Betroffene sicher zunächst für sich selbst, aber sie unterziehen sich der sehr großen Mühe, all das in ihren Köpfen zu sortieren, niederzuschreiben, ins Forum zu stellen und auf diese Weise ihre Mitstreiter an ihren Erkenntnissen teilhaben zu lassen. Ich danke diesen Mitstreitern ausdrücklich dafür, und sie betreiben keinen Missbrauch des Forums "als Spielwiese für Hobbywissenschaftler", sondern - im Gegenteil - ihr Engagement ist eine wichtige Bereicherung.


Daher darf ich - auch wiederholend - den Begriff des Hobbywissenschaftlers in Analogie zur Musikwelt mit Dilettant beschreiben. Und dies ist *keine* Abwertung:




> Ein *Dilettant* (italienisch _dilettare_ aus lateinisch _delectare_ sich erfreuen) ist ein Nicht-Fachmann, Amateur oder Laie. Der Dilettant übt eine Sache um ihrer selbst willen aus, also aus privatem Interesse oder zum Vergnügen.Dabei mag er durchaus vollendete Kenntnisse und Fertigkeiten erlangt haben. Solange er aber die Tätigkeit nicht professionell ausübt, um also seinen Lebensunterhalt zu bestreiten, oder eine entsprechende, anerkannte Ausbildung absolviert hat, gilt er als Dilettant.
> In der heutigen Umgangssprache werden die Begriffe 'Dilettant' und 'dilettantisch' meist abwertend verwendet.
> Eine _dilettantisch_ ausgeführte Tätigkeit wurde unfachmännisch, unsachgemäß, fehlerhaft, stümperhaft oder oberflächlich ausgeführt.


Der Prostatakrebs hier im Forum ist durch einige Besonderheiten gekennzeichnet:

Verlauf protrahiertaltersspezifischgeschlechtsspezifischtherapeutenspezifisch (Cave: nimmer lang, dann gibts im Fach Urologie in Ermangelung maskulinem Geschlechts auch nur mehr Urologinnen)diskutantenspezisch (bedingt durch alterspezifisch bevorzugt höheres Alter)betroffenheitsspezifisch (jeder Betroffene hat sein individuelles Erlebnis)



Es wäre schade, wenn durch Formulierungen das gemeinsame Anliegen verloren ginge.
Mein Appell: vertragt's euch wieder!

Winfried

----------


## Harald_1933

> Es spricht auch eher für den Gleason, dass es m.W. keine Studie gibt, die bei niedrigen Gleasongraden Metastasen nachweisen oder gar mortale Verläufe aufzeigen konnte. Umso mehr muss es verwundern, wenn in unbelehrbarer Ignoranz noch immer solche Behauptungen aufstellt werden:


Diese Behauptungen sind mir in diesem Forum bislang entgangen.




> Die grobschlächtige Behauptung einer Überlegenheit der Ploidiebestimmung sind reine Interpretationen und halten einer Beweisführung nicht stand. Von Tribukait würde man solche Aussagen nie hören. Im Fall von Karl zeigte sich dramatisch, dass der Gleason näher an der Wahrheit war und den klinischen Verlauf besser prognostizierte. 
> Es gibt genug Freunde der DNA-Zytometrie, u.a. auch mich, die einen differenzierteren Standpunkt einnehmen und die auf Bärendienste gerne verzichten würden. Weder der Gleason, noch die Ploidie können alleine Verläufe mit Bestimmtheit prognostizieren. Eine solche Simplifizierung des wahrhaft komplexen und größtenteils noch ungeklärten Krebsgeschehens mit solcher Unbekümmertheit vorzunehmen ist schon bemerkenswert. Die Kehrseite der Ignoranz wissenschaftlicher Logik und Beweisführung und letztlich der Theorieverachtung ist häufig mit Häme durchsetztes, arrogantes Auftreten. Der Versuch, molekularbiologische Zusammenhänge therapeutisch zu berücksichtigen, wird mit Spott bedacht. Schade, denn die vielen richtigen Ausführungen zur Ploidie werden so desavouiert.


Lieber, von mir sehr geschätzter Hartmut,

ich kann mich des Eindrucks nicht erwehren, dass Du hier nach so langer Zeit so etwas wie eine versteckte Retourkutsche wegen des damals von Knut von Dir geforderten Rücktrittes vom Arbeitskreis DNA-Z. zum Ausdruck bringen möchtest. Inzwischen hat sich aber doch bei vielen Insidern, die sich ständig mit dem Thema des Für und Wider oder GS versus DNA-Z. beschäftigt haben, so etwas wie die heimliche Erkenntnis aufgebaut, dass wir die unendlichen Imponderabilien des Krebsgeschehens weder mit der einen noch mit der anderen Diagnostik-Methode erschöpfend werden begreifen oder überhaupt verläßliche Hinweise werden daraus ableiten können. Wir werden also letztlich niemals zu diesem Thema auf einen Nenner kommen. Häme und Spott, so es die hier gegebenen hat, sollte man nun geflissentlich abhaken und sich eher gelassen mit dem abfinden, was auf jeden von uns zukommt, der mit der Geißel Krebs vorlieb nehmen muß.

*"Es gibt viele Narren, die so tun, als wären sie gescheit. Warum sollte ein Gescheiter nicht so tun dürfen, als wäre er ein Narr"
*(Salvador Dali)

----------


## W.Rellok

Lieber Harald,

du stellst fest:



> ich kann mich des Eindrucks nicht erwehren, dass Du hier nach so langer Zeit so etwas wie eine versteckte Retourkutsche wegen des damals von Knut von Dir geforderten Rücktrittes vom Arbeitskreis DNA-Z. zum Ausdruck bringen möchtest. Inzwischen hat sich aber doch bei vielen Insidern, die sich ständig mit dem Thema des Für und Wider oder GS versus DNA-Z. beschäftigt haben, so etwas wie die heimliche Erkenntnis aufgebaut, dass wir die unendlichen Imponderabilien des Krebsgeschehens weder mit der einen noch mit der anderen Diagnostik-Methode erschöpfend werden begreifen oder überhaupt verläßliche Hinweise werden daraus ableiten können.


und beschreibst damit das Charakteristikum des Lebens, nämlich der *Biologie*. Ich zitiere Wikipedia:




> Die Biologie nutzt viele allgemein gebräuchliche wissenschaftliche Methoden, wie strukturiertes Beobachten, Dokumentation (Notizen, Fotos, Filme), Hypothesenbildung, mathematische Modellierung, Abstraktion und Experimente. Bei der Formulierung von allgemeinen Prinzipien in der Biologie und der Knüpfung von Zusammenhängen stützt man sich sowohl auf empirische Daten als auch auf mathematische Sätze. Je mehr Versuche mit verschiedenen Ansatzpunkten auf das gleiche Ergebnis hinweisen, desto eher wird es als gültig anerkannt. Diese pragmatische Sicht ist allerdings umstritten; insbesondere Karl Popper hat sich gegen sie gestellt. Aus seiner Sicht können Theorien durch Experimente oder Beobachtungen und selbst durch erfolglose Versuche, eine Theorie zu widerlegen, nicht untermauert, sondern nur untergraben werden (siehe Unterdeterminierung von Theorien durch Evidenz).


Dabei sollte die Dikussion keinesfalls verweichlicht sein. Aber human. 

Winfried

----------


## Harald_1933

> Dabei sollte die Dikussion keinesfalls verweichlicht sein. Aber human.


Lieber Winfried,

die Wirklichkeit holt uns alle viel schneller ein, als wir das wahrhaben wollen. Während in die Diskussion um die Sinnhaftigkeit einer Ploidie-Befundung viel Zeit und Energie von allen Diskutanten investiert wurde, haben uns nach Eröffnung eines Teilforums zum Fortgeschrittenen Prostatakrebs fünf am ersten Thread beteiligte Forumsbenutzer inzwischen verlassen müssen, wie man* hier* erfahren kann.

In Anbetracht der den Insidern dieses Forums bekannten Tatsachen, empfinde ich so etwas wie Hilflosigkeit. Was bringt uns denn all das Wissen, ob richtig oder falsch, wenn uns der jeweils doch individuelle Tumor einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht? Lohnt es denn eigentlich noch, um nicht eindeutige Evidenz aufweisende Fakten Zweifel anzumelden, wenn uns selbst scheinbar bewiesene Evidenz letztlich nicht davor bewahren kann, unverhofft abtreten zu müssen?


*"Die Zeiten ändern sich und noch viel mehr die Menschen; und nur selten hebt man mit freud'gem Lächeln wieder auf, was man mit bitteren Tränen fallen ließ"
*(Friedrich Hebbel)

----------


## hartmuth

Lieber  Hutschi,
eigentlich mag ich es gar nicht, wenn jemand meiner sachlichen Kritik persönliche Motive  gar Ressentiment   unterstellt. Was du wieder an die Öffentlichkeit gezerrt hast, ist Schnee von gestern.
Aber du bist der Hutschi und dir kann man nicht böse sein. Schön, dich so sehr entspannt zu erleben.
Schönes Wochenende
Hartmut

PS: Was meintest du damit: Diese Behauptungen sind mir in diesem Forum bislang entgangen.  Vielleicht hast du den Doppelpunkt und die danach aufgeführten Zitate überlesen?

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,
als ich heute Abend ins Forum schaute, war ich überrascht über die Abstrusitäten einiger Beiträge. Ich nehme abschließend dazu Stellung.

@Schorschel




> Es *war* Häme - und das ist noch eine vorsichtige Beschreibung. Jeder kann das nachlesen und sich sein Bild machen. Und es war extrem unfair ggü. Rudolf, dem es im Moment nicht besonders gut geht, wenn ich seine Mails richtig interpretiere.


Es ist sehr bedauerlich, dass es Rudolf nicht gut gehen soll, aber noch bedauerlicher ist, dass du versuchst damit Stimmung zu machen.




> Wer hochengagierten Mitstreitern (m.E. ungerechtfertigterweise) den Missbrauch des Forums als "Spielwiese für Hobbywissenschaftler" vorwirft, sollte sich nicht selber seit Jahren als Hobbywissenschaftler gerieren. Genau das praktiziert Knut, z.T. mit missionarischem Eifer, bzgl. Ploidie, deren Stellenwert er völlig überhöht. Das nur kurz als "klare Botschaft" an den Hobbywissenschaftler Knut, der exakt das macht, was er Anderen vorwirft: "es werden Erwartungen geweckt, die nicht erfüllt werden können" (sic!). Insofern möchte auch ich die Bibel (Bergpredigt) zitieren: "Warum siehst du den Splitter im Auge deines Bruders, aber den Balken in deinem Auge bemerkst du nicht?"


Wie Du richtig anmerkst:  _da lege ich immer die Ohren an und verstehe nur noch sehr wenig. Das gilt sicher auch noch für Beiträge anderer Mitstreiter, die ich zu erwähnen vergessen habe._
Da gehören dann wohl auch meine Beiträge dazu. In meiner Antwort an Rudolf über den Vergleich GS zu Ploidie habe ich deutlich gemacht, dass ich nur einen Anwendungsvorteil für die Ploidie sehe, nämlich bei AS.



> Schließlich: Dass Knut mir abspricht, PCa zu haben, ist schon drollig. Ich wünschte ja, ich hätte keinen! Was so eine Bemerkung soll, erschließt sich mir nicht. Vielleicht war's wieder nur "pointiert", wie er seine Ausdrucksweise gerne nennt?


Ich bin nun 6 Jahre im Forum, und in dieser Zeit versuchst Du erfolglos über diverse Biopsien Deinen Krebs nachzuweisen. Wie Ralf einmal angemerkt hat, kennt das PSA beim PCa nur eine Richtung, nämlich nach oben.
Ich möchte Dir einen Tipp geben, und zwar erstelle in Excel Deinen PSA-Verlauf. Bilde die Differenz der Volumina zwischen Prostatavolumen vor 6 Jahren und heute. Den Differenzwert multipliziere mit der Leckrate- Ludwig liefert Dir den Wert- und ziehe den errechneten Wert von Deinen letzten PSA-Werten ab. Du wirst sehen, dass Dein PSA-Verlauf/Trendlinie eine waagerechte Linie ist. Damit bist Du dann im Forum der erste Geheilte mit voll funktionsfähiger Prostata.




> Noch kurz zum Thema "Hobbywissenschaftler".
> 
> Es gibt unter den hier im Forum Schreibenden extreme Know-how-Unterschiede. Einige sind sehr tief in bestimmte Aspekte unserer Krankheit eingestiegen (ich sage bewusst "unserer" Krankheit, denn mit einem GS von 3+4 darf ich das trotz Knuts Einlassung wohl nach wie vor so sehen). Wenn ich lese, was z.B. LowRoad, Rudolf, guntermann, LudwigS, aber auch Wolfgang aus Berlin auf seinen Spezialgebieten, so von sich geben, da lege ich immer die Ohren an und verstehe nur noch sehr wenig. Das gilt sicher auch noch für Beiträge anderer Mitstreiter, die ich zu erwähnen vergessen habe.


Wie Du geschrieben hast, legst Du öfters die Ohren an. Deshalb ist es auch verständlich, dass Du einige Dinge durcheinander bringst. Es geht einmal um Diagnose und einmal um Therapien und bei letzteren um Therapien mit und ohne Evidenz. LR, Guntermann, LudwigS bewegen sich im evidenten Bereich bzw. berichten über Ergebnisse aus der seriösen Forschung/Wissenschaft und sind keine Hobbywissenschaftler, sondern- auch von mir- geschätzte Forumsmitglieder mit einem sehr großen Fachwissen, das sie im Forum einbringen. Wolfgang a. B. gehört eher zum Kreis der Hobbywissenschaftler, wobei er seinen Weg, seine Maßnahmen sehr transparent darlegt. Ich wünsche ihm Erfolg- und zurzeit sieht es nicht schlecht aus-, denn das wäre dann im Forum der erste Beweis, dass man mit Ernährung, Sport und Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln den PCa zurückdrängen kann.
Mein Einsatz betrifft nur die Diagnose mit Schwerpunkt AS.

@Hartmuth

Zu diesem Schmarrn- ich bin gerade in Bayern- fehlt mir die Lust zu antworten.

Knut.

----------


## Schorschel

> Hallo Schorschel,
> volle Zustimmung.
> ...
> Winfried


Danke, Winfried. Das tut gut, ebenso wie die zustimmenden PN's und Mails, deren Verfassern ich gerne nachsehe, dass sie sich im Forum nicht öffentlich äußern. Wer will schon gerne von Knut "pointiert" niedergemacht werden.

Dir, Knut, kann ich nur noch zugute halten, dass Du vermutlich gar nicht mehr merkst, wie peinlich Deine Selbstgerechtigkeit, Dein Selbstdarstellungsdrang und Deine eigenen "Abstrusitäten" nicht selten sind. Ich durfte Dich ja 2x persönlich kennenlernen; daher wundert mich bei Dir eigentlich nichts, schon gar nicht Dein zunehmender, rechthaberischer Tunnelblick beim Thema "Ploidie".

Nur für's Protokoll, was meinen nicht vorhandenen PCa betrifft: 


Im Oktober 2004 bei mir 3 von 8 Stanzen positiv, GS 3+3; Zweitmeinung Bonkhoff = 1 Stanze positiv, die aber 3+4; MRT mit rektaler Spule Uniklinik Frankfurt = T3 mit partieller Kapselinfiltration. Soweit zu meinem nicht vorhandenen PCa.

Knuts abstruse Diagnose meiner Prostata und meines PCa ist ein Paradebeispiel für das Urteilsvermögen eines Hochmögenden, der glaubt, dass er etwas von der Materie versteht. Knuts "Abstrusitäten", nicht nur in diesem Thread, gehören für mich so langsam in das Genre "Realsatire".

Schorschel

----------


## meni.li.

Liebe Forumsteilnehmer,

in den letzten 7 Jahren in denen ich vieles ausprobiert habe ist mir eins klar geworden. Nichts ist definitiv verlässlich.

2005 hatte ich ja radikal OP gleason 9 N 1 und DNA Befund tetraploid------passt ja leider gut zusammen.

2005 -2007 Hormonblokade nur Casodex 150 mg permanent PsA 0,05------passt schon weniger zusammen.

2007-2009 Therapiepause...Versuch mit Ernährungsumstellung, Sport, Eisduschen... PSA Verdopplungszeit verdoppelt sich
von 70 auf ca. 140 Tage.----------------------------------------------------------passt überhaupt nicht zusammen.

Versuch mit NEM, Granatapfelextrakt, PSA zeigt ca. 3-6 Monate Wirkung--passt überhaupt nicht zusammen.

DNA Befund Diploid...Zitat Böcking: Das sich ein Krebs von tetra zu diploid entwickelt..keine Erklärung!!!!!!!!!!!

Jan.010 PSA bei 9.9
2010-2012  Versuch mit Thalidomid, Celebrex,Aspirin PSA steht,fällt,steigt,fällt,steigt---bekanntes Rezidiv vergrößert sich wenig aber stetig. 
2012 März schneller PSA Anstieg--sofort MRT--PET CT-- Rezidiv Blase hat Harnleitereingang Blase infiltriert--sofort OP in Erlangen--Stent Harnleiter---
Scheisse-------doch nicht alles so diploid oder doch ?
Doch -------denn PET CT zeigt keine ossären Metas. ------- Lokalrezidiv "leider" mit Lymphknotenbefall aber alles als lokales Geschehen----------------------------------------------------------------------------das passt überhaupt nicht zusammen (Zitat Urologe und Operateur Prof.)                                                                                  --------------------------------------------
2012 April Hormonblokade Firmagon und Casodex-------------------

Was ich mit All Dem zum Ausdruck bringen möchte ist :

Gleason, DNA Ploide muß nicht Alles sein 

Selbst ausprobieren, schauen wie mein Krebs tickt, vielleicht kann ich ja bischen gegensteuern und ganz wichtig im Forum berichten und weg von der  Studien hin zu persönlichen Erfahren.

Alles kann, nichts muß und versuchen selbst aktiv werden.

Schönen Sonntag Euch Allen

Gruß klausi

----------


## Gibni Uff

Hallo Biomarker-Experten,

ich bin sehr beeindruckt von Eurer derzeitigen Diskussion über die DNA-Zytometrie als Biomarker. Eure Kenntnisse haben ich leider nicht   

Ich habe aber eine Studie gefunden, die vielleicht für uns alle interessant ist (falls ihr sie noch nicht kennt) und die Diskussion über Biomarker beim Prostatakrebs vielleicht zu unser aller Nutzen wesentlich erweitern könnte, als   NUR  allein hauptsächlich über die DNA-Zytometrie zu diskutieren.   

*2012_Batta_Diagnosis of Prostate Cancer---Role of Biomarkers*

 *Diagnose Prostatakrebs  -  Die Rolle der Biomarker*
_(Versuch einer Übersetzung der Zusammenfassung:)_

 Prostatakrebs ist die am häufigsten diagnostizierte Krebserkrankung bei Indischen Männern. Die therapeutischen Erfolgsrate für Prostatakrebs kann enorm verbessert werden, wenn die Krankheit früh diagnostiziert wird.  

Prostatakrebs zeigt in der Regel keine Symptome, bis er lokal fortgeschritten ist oder anfängt, Metastasen zu bilden. In der Vergangenheit sind daher alle Versuche zum Screening und zur Früherkennung mit allen verfügbaren Instrumenten für die Diagnose bei Patienten vor den ersten Anzeichen von Symptomen unternommen worden.

Eine erfolgreiche Therapie für diese Krankheit hängt stark von den klinischen Indikatoren
(Biomarkern) zum frühen Nachweis der Anwesenheit und der Progression der Krankheit ab,  sowie von der weiteren Prognose nach der klinischen Intervention.  

Allerdings sind die aktuellen klinischen Biomarker für Prostatakrebs nicht ideal, da bleibt ein Mangel an zuverlässigen Biomarkern, die gezielt die Unterscheidung ermöglichen zwischen den Patienten, die angemessen behandelt werden sollten, um die aggressive Entwicklung zu stoppen und denjenigen,  die eine Übertherapie in einen ansonsten schmerzfreien Zustand vermeiden sollten.

Ein Biomarker ist ein charakteristisches Merkmal, das objektiv gemessen und ausgewertet wird, als ein Indikator für normale biologische Prozesse, pathogenen Prozessen oder pharmakologische Reaktionen auf eine therapeutische Maßnahme.

Ein Biomarker zeigt weitere Informationen zur derzeit bestehenden klinischen und
pathologischen Analyse. Er erleichtert das Screening und das Erfassen des Krebses, die  Überwachung des Fortschreitens  der Erkrankung und die Vorhersage der Prognose und des Überlebens nach klinischen Intervention.

Ein Biomarker kann auch verwendet werden, um den Prozess der Entwicklung von Medikamenten zu bewerten und  optimal -  die Wirksamkeit und Sicherheit der Behandlung von Krebs  zu verbessern, indem Ärzten die maßgeschneiderte Behandlung für den einzelnen Patienten ermöglicht wird. Die Art  der Prostata-Krebs-Biomarker kann variieren von Metaboliten und chemischen Produkten in Körperflüssigkeiten bis hin zu Genen und Proteinen im Prostatagewebe.  

Derzeitige Fortschritte in molekularen Techniken haben neue Werkzeuge zur Verfügung gestellt, die die Entdeckung neuer Biomarker für Prostatakrebs ermöglichen. Diese neuen Biomarkern werden von Vorteil und entscheidend sein für die Entwicklung neuer und klinisch zuverlässigen Indikatoren, die eine hohe Genauigkeit  für die Diagnose und Prognose von Prostatakrebs haben werden.

Der Zweck dieser Bewertung-Studie ist es, den aktuellen Stand der Prostata-Krebs-Biomarker zu untersuchen, mit besonderem Schwerpunkt auf sehr bedeutsame Marker, durch Auswertung ihrer diagnostischen und prognostischen Potenziale. Zusammen mit Entdeckung von Prostatakrebs-Biomarker werden die verwendeten Kriterien bei der Auswahl von potenziellen Biomarkern für die weitere Entwicklung in Richtung klinische Anwendung sehr wichtig.  Darüber hinaus die Fragen, wie man die Kandidaten-Marker für Prostatakrebs begutachten und  validieren und noch einige relevante Fragen mehr, die an diesem Prozess beteiligt sind.   

Das neue Konzept der Biomarker und bestehende Herausforderungen und Perspektiven der Biomarker-Entwicklung sind einer weiteren Begutachtung wert.

Folgende Biomarker werden aufgelistet und diskutiert:


*PSA**a-Methylacyl     Coenzyme A Racemase (AMACR)**Glutathione     S-transferase P1 (GSTP1)**Chromogranin     A (CGA, GRN-A)  neuroendokrine Tumoren**Prostate-specific     Membrane Antigen (PSMA)**Prostate     Stem Cell Antigen (PSCA)**Early     Prostate Cancer Antigen (EPCA)**B7-H3**Sarcosine**Caveolin-1**Serum     calcium**Hypermethylation     of PDLIM4 gene**PCA3/DD3**TMPRSS2-ERG     Gene Fusion Rearrangement**Exosomes**Ki-67* 

Ich würde als Nicht-Experte für Biomarker gern mehr erfahren, ob es möglich, sinnvoll und machbar ist, sozusagen einen Fahrplan für die Erhebung von Biomarkern zu erstellen: vor der Krankheit, in welchem Entwicklungsstadium, vor/nach welcher Therapie, Aussagekraft, Risiko, Zuverlässigkeit, laufend, einmalig, Kosten, von der Krankenkasse bezahlt usw.  (Gibt es so etwas vielleicht schon?) 

ManfredHH

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Manfred,

bescheiden, wie es Deine Art ist, schreibst Du vom Versuch einer Übersetzung, die Dir in der Tat natürlich mehr als gut gelungen ist. Alles läuft unter der Flagge Biomarker. Ein weites Feld. Das gilt auch für die vielen möglichen Marker, die z.B. ein gewiefter, besser ein gestandener Pathologe wie Prof. Bonkhoff aus den Stanzbiopsaten einer Prostata herauszulesen in der Lage ist. Nur ganz selten wird hierzu ein Auftrag von einem Urologen erteilt. Wozu auch?. Ihm genügt der Gleason-Score für seine mehr oder weniger berechtigte Entscheidung zu einer Therapie nach seinem Gustus. Man kann auch mal in der vom meinem Ghostwriter empfohlenen Mitelman Database *hier herumsearchen.

*Letztlich, lieber Manfred, kommen wir immer wieder an dem Punkt an, wo sich alles wieder im Kreise dreht. Dir und Deinem neuerlichen Engagement hier im Forum auch an anderer Stelle gilt mein Respekt.

*"Der Horizont der meisten Menschen ist ein Kreis mit dem Radius 0. Und das nennen sie ihren Standpunkt"
*(Albert Einstein)

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ich würde als Nicht-Experte für Biomarker gern mehr erfahren, ob es möglich, sinnvoll und machbar ist, sozusagen einen Fahrplan für die Erhebung von Biomarkern zu erstellen: vor der Krankheit, in welchem Entwicklungsstadium, vor/nach welcher Therapie, Aussagekraft, Risiko, Zuverlässigkeit, laufend, einmalig, Kosten, von der Krankenkasse bezahlt usw.  (Gibt es so etwas vielleicht schon?)


Hallo Manfred
Vor einiger Zeit wurde hier im Forum auf die Startup-Firma ProteoMediX hingewiesen, die einen Test aus mehreren Biomarkern entwickelt, der hochspezifisch Prostatakrebs diagnostizieren kann. Erstes Ziel ist, den Test zwischen PSA-Früherkennung und Biopsie anzuwenden, um unnötige Biopsien zu verhindern. Weitere Krebs-spezifische Tests sind in der Pipeline.

Es geht dabei darum, die geeigneten Biomarker für die jeweilige Fragestellung so in Tests zu kombinieren, dass die eindeutige Antworten geben.
Mal sehen, was da alles kommt, jedenfalls ist das die Zukunft der Diagnostik, nicht nur in Schlieren.

Hvielemi

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber LR,
ich nehme an, dass Du eine schöne und interessante Zeit in Andalusien hattest. Inzwischen habe ich die Stellungnahme von Professor Böcking zu Deinen Anmerkungen zum Designe der ProKo-Studie erhalten. Deine Hinweise sind zur Unterscheidung in Blau gehalten und die Stellungnahmen von Professor Böcking darunter in Schwarz kursiv unterstrichen.

Es können nur Männer freiwillig teilnehmen, die an der HARROW Studie beteiligt sind und As machen. Durch die Selbstauswahl entsteht ein erheblicher Bias!
_Bezüglich der Fragestellung der DNA-ProKo-Studie entsteht durch die freiwillige Entscheidung von Patienten zur Active-Surveillance Strategie kein Bias. Diese betrifft ja nicht die Überlebenszzeit bzw. Wahrscheinlichkeit, wie in der HAROW-Studie selbst, sondern lediglich die Frage, welche Methode ein Rezidiv bzw. einen Progress besser vorhersagen kann, Gleason-Score oder DNA-Zytometrie._

Die bereits entnommenen Gewebeproben der Patienten sollen mit dem Verfahren der DNA-Bildzytometrie erneut untersucht und beurteilt werden..." Es wird also ein Vergleich angestellt, Primär-Gleason vs. DNA Ploidy. Der Gleason dürfte 6 oder 7a nicht überschreiten, was Sicherheit gegen Metastasierung bedeutet. Die Patienten werden jetzt über das Ergebnis der DNA-Z informiert und können sich entscheiden. Da sie sich aber schon zuvor FÜR AS entschieden haben, fällt es bekanntlich schwerer sich das als Fehler einzugestehen - wieder ein Bias, und mit Randomisierung hat das auch nicht sehr viel zu tun.
_Es ist unzutreffend, dass es unter GS 6- und 7-Patienten keine Metastasierung geben wird. Dies alleine schon wegen der mangelhaften interindividuellen Reproduzierbarkeit  des Gleason-Scores von 48% (Burchardt et al., 2008). In einem erheblichen Prozentsatz wird ein zweiter Pathologen einen GS von 7b oder gar 8 diagnostizieren, obwohl der erste Pathologe einen GS von 6 oder 7a festgestellt hat.
Ob sich Patienten nach Bekanntgaben ihres DNA-Malignitätsgrades noch für eine kurative Therapie entscheiden, hat keinen Einfluss auf die in der DNA-ProKo-Studie einzig zu beantwortende Frage, ob der DNA-Malignitätsgrad einen Progress besser vorhersagt, als der Gleason-Score._

Es existiert keine Kontrollgruppe, kein prospektiver Ansatz, keine Randomisierung, kein definierter Endpunkt - oder sehe ich das falsch? Betreffend Zulassungsrelevanz hätte ich da Zweifel.
_Eine Kontrollgruppe und eine Randomisierung werden für Studien, die eine Validierung prognostischer Marker zu Ziel haben, wie die DNA-Proko-Studie, laut Oxford Center for Evidence-based Medicine (OCEBM) nicht gefordert. Diese gehören stattdeseen zu Studiendesigns, welche den Erfolg verschiedener Therapieformen miteinander vergleichen. Den Patienten-relevante Endpunkt der DNA-ProKo-Studie stellt das Auftreten oder Ausbleiben eines Progresses dar, der sich entweder als signifikanter Anstieg der PSA-Werte (bzw. der PSA-Verdoppelungszeit) manifestiert oder als Anstieg des Gleson-Score.
Da die HAROW-Studie prospektiv angelegt ist, ihre Patienten also vor der Teilnahme daran über deren prospektives Design informiert worden sind, gehe ich davon aus, dass die in ihrem Rahmen erhobenen prognostischen Parameter, wie auch die DNA-Ploidie, aus einer  prospektiven Studie stammen. Dass die DNA-Zytometrie  erst nachträglich durchgeführt wurde, ändert m.E. nichts an der Tatsache, dass die HAROW-Studie, deren Teil die DNA-ProKo ist, eine prospektive ist._

Ich hoffe, dass Dich die Antworten von Professor Böcking zufriedenstellen, da ich mich wohl sonst mit der Thematik Epidemiologie auseinandersetzen müsste.
Professor Böcking hat dann noch ein paar allgemeine Anmerkungen zur Studie gemacht, die Dich sicherlich interessieren.

_Da aus der HAROW-Studie, wie sich jetzt heraus stellt, nicht die Zahl der ursprünglich avisierten etwa 300 Patienten für die DNA-ProKo-Studie zu rekrutieren ist, planen wir derzeit eine zweite, ähnliche, multizentrische Studie, in der die Patienten bereits bei ihrer Aufnahme über die durchzuführende DNA-Zytometrie zu informieren sind.
Etwaige Abweichungen des Designs der DNA-ProKo-Studie von einem idealen Studiendesign a la OCEBM resultieren nicht aus der mangelnden Fachkompetenz ihrer Väter, sondern aus der Notwendigkeit früher Ergebnisse aus einer prospektiv angelegten Studie zu erhalten, als wenn man, als wenn man die erforderlichen fünf Jahre erst voll abwarten muss. Stattedessen haben wir uns an die bereits laufende, prospektive HAROW-Studie angehängt.
Vorschläge für ein besseres Design zum Nachweis der dem Gleason-Score überlegenen prognostischen Relevanz des DNA-Malignitätsgrades bei Patienten, die sich für eine Active Surveillance-Strategie ihres klinisch insignifikanten Mikrokarzinoms der Prostata entscheiden, sind sehr willkommen._

Mich interessiert nun noch, ob Du inzwischen eruieren konntest, welche Voraussetzungen bei der von Dir angeführten Untersuchung der Metastasenfreiheit bei GS 6 erfüllt sein mussten, und wie die Untersuchung auf Metastasenfreiheit durchgeführt wurde.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## LowRoad

Mein lieber Knut,
ja, wir sind wohlbehalten aus Andalusien zurück, schön wars - schön anstrengend hat man uns doch ein paar Tage jeweils 100km mit etwa 2000hm durch die Berge gejagt. Dank meiner modifizierten ADT bin ich diesmal doch körperlich besser drauf, so dass ich mithalten konnte, und nicht in den Besenwagen musste.

Schön auch, dass Prof. Böcking zu meinen Punkten Stellung genommen hat. Leider sind wir da aber doch ein Stück auseinander:

*1.* Das die Reduzierung der Studienteilnehmer auf eine Untergruppe, die schon in AS steht, kein Bias darstellt, erscheint mir doch eine sehr eigenwillige Betrachtung zu sein.
*2.* Ob Randomisierung erforderlich ist oder nicht, ist vom angestrebten Evidenzlevel abhängig. Das wird im Anschluss durch eine Review Kommission beurteilt werden, nicht durch die Beteiligten!
*3.* Ich hatte bereits im Juli eine Studie vorgestellt, die den Ausschluss von Lymphknoten-Metastasierung bei GS-6 Tumoren zeigt. Prof. Böcking ist diese Studie bekannt, da er sie kommentiert hat. Das jetzt wieder in Abrede zu stellen erstaunt mich etwas:




> Eine interessante Untersuchung von Epstein und Kollegen, was die Wahrscheinlichkeit von Lymphknoten Metastasen bei Gleason <=6 untersucht hat. Von den DNA-Zytometrie Beführwortern wird der Gleason Grad als subjektiver unzuverlässiger prognostischer Faktor angesehen. Die DNA-Z. hätte demnach als objektives Verfahren systematische Vorteile. Was aber ist die Bedeutung für den Patienten, denn wie ich zeigen konnte, waren auch bei diploidem Tumor in nicht unerheblichem Maß Lymphknoten Metastasen vorhanden. Wie schaut dagegen der Gleason Grad aus:
> "...Of over 14,000 totally embedded radical prostatectomies from multiple institutions, there was not a single case of a GS=6 tumor with LN metastases..."
> "...*Bei über 14.000 vollständig nachvollziehbaren radikalen Prostatektomien aus mehreren Institutionen, gab es keinen einzigen Fall eines GS=6 Tumors mit LK-Metastasen*..."
> Was hat denn nun prognostisch mehr Aussagekraft, DNA-Zytometrie oder Gleason Grad?
> -------------------------------------------------------
> [1]: Epstein & Kollegen: Do Adenocarcinomas of the Prostate With Gleason Score (GS)=6 Have the Potential to Metastasize to Lymph Nodes?


und weiter




> ...
> Was aber soll der neu diagnostizierte Patient jetzt für Schlüsse ziehen. Ich denke, dass, wenn er praktisch 100% sicher ist einen Gleason 6 zu haben, Metastasierung aktuell ausgeschlossen ist, was den Weg für AS ebnet. Das ist doch mal was. Kenne kein anderes Verfahren mit solch hoher Spezifität.

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Andi,

nach dem von Dir eingestellten Youtube-Video "Fahrradfahrenextrem" *hier* ein paar bei mir noch abgespeicherte Daten zum Extremsurfen.

Bitte auch die weiter unten im Text anzuklickenden Bilder öffnen. Wäre das nicht auch was für Dich?

Gruß Harald.

----------


## LowRoad

NEIN, Harald - ich bin doch wasserscheu!

----------


## knut.krueger

Mein lieber LR,

Schade, dass Dich die Stellungnahme von Professor Böcking nicht zufriedenstellt. Meine bescheidenen Kenntnisse der Epidemiologie reichen aber aus, um Dir zu zeigen, dass Deine Antworten nicht zielführend bzw. falsch sind.



> *1.* Das die Reduzierung der Studienteilnehmer auf eine Untergruppe, die schon in AS steht, kein Bias darstellt, erscheint mir doch eine sehr eigenwillige Betrachtung zu sein.


Die Harow- und somit auch die ProKo-Studie als Teil der Harow-Studie sind beobachtende prospektive Studien. Deshalb ist es belanglos, wo und wie die Probanden rekrutiert werden, egal ob sie aus einer Studie für AS kommen oder neu zusammengestellt werden, denn es ist nur entscheidend, dass sie die Kriterien für AS der Harow-Studie erfüllen, um die gleichen Voraussetzungen zu haben. Aus dem Biopsiematerial der Probanden wird dann die DNA-Ploidie bestimmt. Weiter wurde die Hypothese vor Beginn der Studie definiert- dies ist nicht zwingend vorgeschrieben-, nämlich dass der DNA-Malignitätsgrad einen Progress besser vorhersagt als der GS. Damit sind alle Vorgaben für eine beobachtende prospektive Studie erfüllt!



> *2.* Ob Randomisierung erforderlich ist oder nicht, ist vom angestrebten Evidenzlevel abhängig. Das wird im Anschluss durch eine Review Kommission beurteilt werden, nicht durch die Beteiligten!


Dies ist schlichtweg falsch. Bei der beobachtenden prospektiven Studie gibt es keine Randomisierung, da diese vom Studienansatz her unsinnig wäre. Neben der beobachtenden gibt es dann noch die experimentelle prospektive Studie. Bei Letzterer erfolgt im Allgemeinen eine Randomisierung. An einem Beispiel möchte ich den Unterschied zwischen beobachtender und experimenteller prospektiver Studie aufzeigen, und zwar könnte ich die vermuteten positiven Auswirkungen von Rotwein auf das PCa untersuchen. Aus der großen AS-Gruppe würden dann nach dem Zufallsprinzip Untergruppen gebildet. Die erste Gruppe trinkt keinen Rotwein. Die zweite Gruppe trinkt ein Glas Rotwein täglich. Die dritte Gruppe trinkt zwei Gläser Rotwein täglich und die vierte Gruppe drei Gläser täglich. Experimentell steht also für aktive Gestaltung und permanenten Eingriff. Die ProKo-Studie dagegen ist eine rein beobachtende prospektive Studie ohne jegliche Einflussnahme.



> *3.* Ich hatte bereits im Juli eine Studie vorgestellt, die den Ausschluss von Lymphknoten-Metastasierung bei GS-6 Tumoren zeigt. Prof. Böcking ist diese Studie bekannt, da er sie kommentiert hat. Das jetzt wieder in Abrede zu stellen erstaunt mich etwas:





> Zitat von *LowRoad*
> _Eine interessante Untersuchung von Epstein und Kollegen, was die Wahrscheinlichkeit von Lymphknoten Metastasen bei Gleason <=6 untersucht hat. Von den DNA-Zytometrie Beführwortern wird der Gleason Grad als subjektiver unzuverlässiger prognostischer Faktor angesehen. Die DNA-Z. hätte demnach als objektives Verfahren systematische Vorteile. Was aber ist die Bedeutung für den Patienten, denn wie ich zeigen konnte, waren auch bei diploidem Tumor in nicht unerheblichem Maß Lymphknoten Metastasen vorhanden._ _Wie schaut dagegen der Gleason Grad aus:
> "...Of over 14,000 totally embedded radical prostatectomies from multiple institutions, there was not a single case of a GS=6 tumor with LN metastases..."
> "...Bei über 14.000 vollständig nachvollziehbaren radikalen Prostatektomien aus mehreren Institutionen, gab es keinen einzigen Fall eines GS=6 Tumors mit LK-Metastasen..."
> Was hat denn nun prognostisch mehr Aussagekraft, DNA-Zytometrie oder Gleason Grad?
> -------------------------------------------------------
> [1]: Epstein & Kollegen: Do Adenocarcinomas of the Prostate With Gleason Score (GS)=6 Have the Potential to Metastasize to Lymph Nodes?_


Mir ist nicht klar, was diese Untersuchung mit der Zielsetzung der ProKo-Studie zu tun haben soll. Es ist erfreulich, dass beim GS 6 keine Lymphknoten-Metastasen gefunden wurden, aber dies war für mich eine selbstverständliche Voraussetzung für AS. Oder meinst Du gar, dass GS 6 ohne Lymphknotenmetastasen gleich der Freifahrschein für keinen Progress ist, und damit die ProKo-Studie überflüssig macht? Der Zwischenbericht zur Harow-Studie zeigt aber ein anderes Ergebnis.
Deshalb hat die ProKo-Studie weiter ihre Berechtigung, und die Zielsetzung ist viel weit reichender, nämlich dem an AS Interessierten eine sichere Entscheidungsgrundlage zu geben, dass bei einer peridiploiden Verteilung mit einer Teilungsrate < 5 % das Progressrisiko gering und dass bei anderen DNA-Verteilungen es sinnvoller ist, gleich eine kurative Therapie durchzuführen.
Die Hypothese Der DNA-Malignitätsgrad sagt einen Progress besser voraus als der GS wird durch die ProKo-Studie bestätigt oder nicht. So einfach ist es!

*@JürgenS

*


> Oder dass sie sich so energisch für eine Studie zur DNA-Zytometrie einsetzen, die für Schwerbetroffene so unnötig wie ein Kropf ist.


Im Forum wie im BPS ist die ganze Bandbreite der Betroffenen von AS bis zu Schwerstbetroffenen vertreten, und es ist kein guter Stil, die einzelnen Gruppen gegeneinander auszuspielen. Hetze und Hass zerstören das Miteinander.
Denn sie säen Wind und werden Sturm ernten. (Altes Testament, Prophet Hosea, Kapitel 8, Vers 7)

Gruß Knut.

----------


## LowRoad

Mein lieber Knut,
jetzt sind wir doch ein ganzes Stück vorangekommen, wissen doch jetzt, dass diploide Tumore metastasieren können, GS-6 Tumore nicht. Weiterhin wissen wir jetzt, und das war wohl von mir missverstanden worden, dass die DNA-KoPro Studie einem diagnostischem Studiendesign unterliegt, was die Evidenzanforderungen doch wesentlich entschärft:


1a Systematic review (with homogeneity) of Level 1 diagnostic studies; clinical decision rule with 1b studies from different clinical centers.1b Validating cohort study with good reference standards; or clinical decision rule tested within one clinical centre1c Specificity is so high that a positive result rules-in the diagnosis; Sensitivity is so high that a negative result rules-out the diagnosis.2a Systematic review (with homogeneity) of Level >2 diagnostic studies2b Exploratory cohort study with good reference standards; clinical decision rule after derivation, or validated only on split-sample or databases3a Systematic review (with homogeneity) of 3b and better studies3b Non-consecutive study; or without consistently applied reference standards4 Case-control study, poor or non-independent reference standard5 Expert opinion without explicit critical appraisal, or based on physiology, bench research or "first principles"




> ...Die ProKo-Studie dagegen ist eine rein beobachtende prospektive Studie ohne jegliche Einflussnahme...


Schauen wir und noch mal das Ziel der KoPro Studie an:




> Was ist das Ziel der DNA-ProKo Studie?
> Das Ziel ist, in Zukunft Urologen und Patienten mit einem Niedrigrisiko-Prostatakarzinom die Entscheidung für oder gegen die aktive Überwachungsstrategie (Active Surveillance, AS) zu erleichtern. Das Ziel ist es, die Aggressivität eines Tumors besser einzuschätzen, so das die Patienten auf der Grundlage des histologischen Biopsieberichtes besser beraten werden können.


Naja, nach *"...ohne jegliche Einflussnahme"* klingt das aber nicht!? Hier bewegt man sich auf schmalem Grat, darf man doch das diagnostische Studiendesign nicht verlassen, welches eigentlich keine therapeutischen Konsequenzen aufgrund der Diagnose zulässt, sondern nur die Diagnostik validiert. Und was bringt uns, oder besser den ASlern das jetzt? Nix, denn wir wissen immer noch nicht, ob die DNA Zytometrie besser als GS geeignet wäre den AS Abbruchzeitpunkt zu bestimmen. Das könnte nur eine entsprechende prospektive und randomisierte Studie. Schade, Geldverschwendung...




> ..Die Hypothese Der DNA-Malignitätsgrad sagt einen Progress besser voraus als der GS wird durch die ProKo-Studie bestätigt oder nicht. So einfach ist es!


Leider NEIN, ich vermute mal, Du und oder Prof. Böcking sind sich nicht ganz im klaren, was AS bedeutet. AS wird mit kurativer Intention betrieben! Es kommt auch nicht darauf an, die ASler zu bestimmen, die AS einmal abbrechen müssen, denn das müssten praktisch alle, wenn sie nur lang genug leben würden, sondern den spätesten Zeitpunkt der Intervention sicher zu bestimmen, also nicht _'ob'_ sondern _'wann'_. Ob die DNA-Z hier einen diagnostischen Wert hätte, weiss man nur, wenn man GS vs. DNA-Z antreten ließe, prospektiv - randomisiert. So einfach ist das...

----------


## knut.krueger

Mein lieber LR,
leider hast Du noch ein paar weitere Punkte missverstanden, die ich zum besseren Verständnis detaillierter unterteilt habe.




> Low Road
> Schauen wir und noch mal das Ziel der KoPro Studie an:





> _Was ist das Ziel der DNA-ProKo Studie?
> Das Ziel ist, in Zukunft Urologen und Patienten mit einem Niedrigrisiko-Prostatakarzinom die Entscheidung für oder gegen die aktive Überwachungsstrategie (Active Surveillance, AS) zu erleichtern. Das Ziel ist es, die Aggressivität eines Tumors besser einzuschätzen, so das die Patienten auf der Grundlage des histologischen Biopsieberichtes besser beraten werden können._





> Naja, nach *"...ohne jegliche Einflussnahme"* klingt das aber nicht!? Hier bewegt man sich auf schmalem Grat, darf man doch das diagnostische Studiendesign nicht verlassen, welches eigentlich keine therapeutischen Konsequenzen aufgrund der Diagnose zulässt, sondern nur die Diagnostik validiert.


Hier bringst Du etwas durcheinander. Die Hypothese der Studie ist *Der DNA-Malignitätsgrad sagt einen Progress besser voraus als der GS.* Die Studie selber als beobachtende prospektive Studie läuft ohne jegliche Einflussnahme ab. Ist dies nun klar?
Die Studie wird natürlich gemacht, um die Ergebnisse dann auch zum Wohle der Patienten zu nutzen. Aber dann ist die Studie beendet. Ist dies nun auch verstanden?
Deine Gedankengänge, aus diesen beiden unabhängigen Vorgängen eine Beeinflussung des Studienablaufes zu konstruieren, sind für mich nicht nachvollziehbar.




> Und was bringt uns, oder besser den ASlern das jetzt? Nix, denn wir wissen immer noch nicht, ob die DNA Zytometrie besser als GS geeignet wäre den AS Abbruchzeitpunkt zu bestimmen. Das könnte nur eine entsprechende prospektive und randomisierte Studie. Schade, Geldverschwendung...


Auch hier bringst Du schon wieder etwas durcheinander. Eingangs hast Du schon die Ziele der ProKo-Studie angegeben mit



> _Was ist das Ziel der DNA-ProKo Studie?
> Das Ziel ist, in Zukunft Urologen und Patienten mit einem Niedrigrisiko-Prostatakarzinom die Entscheidung für oder gegen die aktive Überwachungsstrategie (Active Surveillance, AS) zu erleichtern. Das Ziel ist es, die Aggressivität eines Tumors besser einzuschätzen, so das die Patienten auf der Grundlage des histologischen Biopsieberichtes besser beraten werden können._


und nun bringst Du eigene Vorstellungen/Ideen ins Spiel, nämlich den zeitlich optimalem AS Abbruchspunkt, der meiner Meinung nach mit den heutigen Mitteln nicht bestimmbar bzw. nur über Biopsien in kurzfristigeren Abständen und somit nicht zumutbar ist.
Die Initiatoren der ProKo-Studie sind viel bescheidener. Sie wollen dem an AS Interessierten nur mehr Informationen geben, ob AS sinnvoll oder es besser ist, sich gleich für eine kurative Therapie zu entscheiden.




> Schade, Geldverschwendung...


*Et tu, LR?*  Auch du, LR?
Diese Mischung aus Hass, Hetze, Verachtung , die aus dem Kreis der Schwerbetroffenen der DNA-Ploidie entgegengebracht wird, empfinde ich schon als bedrückend unsolidarisch gegenüber den Betroffenen am anderen Ende der Erkrankungs-Skala.




> Ob die DNA-Z hier einen diagnostischen Wert hätte, weiss man nur, wenn man GS vs. DNA-Z antreten ließe, prospektiv - randomisiert. So einfach ist das...


In der Harow-Studie wurde die Gruppe AS maßgeblich aufgrund des GS-Status festgelegt. Die ProKo-Studie wurde nun erst ein paar Jahre später in die Harow-Studie integriert. Da die Studie auf den Gleason Score ausgerichtet wurde, liegen alle Vorteile beim GS!!! Die Initiatoren der ProKo-Studie haben aber keine Angst vor Deinem Heiligtum GS 6- immer Metastasen frei- und deren Hypothese ist Der DNA-Malignitätsgrad sagt einen Progress besser voraus als der GS. Was Du bisher wohl noch nicht bemerkt hast, ist, dass in dieser beobachtenden prospektiven ProKo-Studie GS und DNA-Ploidie gegeneinander antreten. Es findet der direkte Vergleich von GS zu DNA-Ploidie statt, wenn ein Proband aufgrund eines Progress AS abbrechen muss. Erläutere uns nun bitte, was Du randomisieren möchtest.




> Leider NEIN, ich vermute mal, Du und oder Prof. Böcking sind sich nicht ganz im klaren, was AS bedeutet. AS wird mit kurativer Intention betrieben! Es kommt auch nicht darauf an, die ASler zu bestimmen, die AS einmal abbrechen müssen, denn das müssten praktisch alle, wenn sie nur lang genug leben würden, sondern den spätesten Zeitpunkt der Intervention sicher zu bestimmen, also nicht _'ob'_ sondern _'wann'_.


Hier prallen unterschiedliche Auffassungen zu AS aufeinander, die wohl ihre Ursache im eigenen Status haben. Dein Status ist palliativ und meiner ist geheilt, wofür ich bete und hoffe, dass es so bleibt. Für mich ist der geheilte Status von vorrangiger Bedeutung. Eine stattgefundene Progression während AS senkt den kurativen Erfolg, oder siehst Du eine andere Erklärung, dass prozentual bei PCa in der Kapsel die Rezidive bei der Prostatektomie abhängig vom GS ansteigen? Ich sehe die große Gefahr der Untertherapie, die Du verharmlost.
Meinen Söhnen würde ich nur AS empfehlen bei peridiploider Verteilung mit Teilungsrate < 5 %. Aber diese Situation wird es nicht geben, da sie PSA-Screening machen und über die Entwicklung der Verdopplungszeiten zum richtigen Zeitpunkt Biopsie und kurative Therapie erfolgen würden.
Ich werbe deshalb für die ProKo-Studie, weil Sie den Interessierten- es gibt kaum Jemanden mit einer längeren PSA-Screening Historie- die Entscheidungsgrundlage liefert, ob ich relativ gefahrlos AS machen kann oder besser gleich eine kurative Therapie durchführe.
Deine Auffassung mit GS 6- immer Metastasen frei- alle über einen Kamm zu scheren und in AS zu schicken, bedeutet für einen Teil der Betroffenen noch ein paar Jahre guten Sex und dann eine längere Leidenszeit mit eingeschränkter Lebensqualität.
Meine Auffassung für AS, über die DNA-Ploidie zu differenzieren, bedeutet für die aussortierten Betroffenen durchschnittlichen Sex aber ohne längere Leidenszeit bei guter Lebensqualität.
So einfach ist es, und jeder kann seine Prioritäten nach seiner Fasson setzen. 
Gruß Knut.

----------


## LowRoad

OMG, Knut, was hast Du für eine verquere Vorstellung von AS. Dabei geht es doch nicht um Sex gegen Lebenszeit. Auch geht es nicht darum, geeignete Männer für AS zu identifizieren. Das weiss man, z.B. durch die Ergebnisse der PIVOT Studie, sehr genau, wer geeignet wäre und wer nicht. Es gibt auch keine "Gefahr der Untertherapie", eher im Gegenteil eine Gefahr der Übertherapie, wie man auch anhand der PIVOT Studie erkennen konnte [1][2].

Bei AS geht es alleine um den Abbruchzeitpunkt. Wollen wir die Ploide hier in den Leitlinien etabliert wissen, muss zuvor eine entspr. therapeutische Studie durchgeführt werden, und die erforderlichen Evidenzlevel müssen erfüllt werden. Da die KoPro Studie, wie Du selbst schreibst, das nicht bewirken wird, ist sie, meiner Meinung nach, entbehrlich. Auch ist "Geldverschwendung" nicht automatisch negativ besetzt. Ich praktiziere das mit grosser Freude, und hoffe es auch noch lange weiter machen zu können. Das hat auch nichts mit "Hass, Hetze, Verachtung"  zu tun. Ich hege keinen "Hass" gegenüber Menschen, Sachen oder Studien. Diese Fehlinterpretation ist wohl Deinem geminderten guten Willen geschuldet. Auch Deine Sichtweise, meine palliative Situation würde meine Empathie ASler gegenüber einschränken ist nur in diesem Zusammenhang erklärbar.

*[1]:* Mike Scott, To treat or not to treat (appropriately selected, low-risk patients)
*[2]:* Anna Azvolinsky, Observation Matches Surgery for Prostate Cancer Survival in Large Study

----------


## kopro

Wie ist denn die richtige Schreibweise der Studie? KoPro, oder ProKo meiner Meinung nach "ProKo"

Gruß Konrad

----------


## knut.krueger

Dann ist wohl erst einmal Mein lieber Knut passe.

Dies kann ich aber verschmerzen, denn wir sind weit, sehr weit gekommen, nämlich die Vorwürfe Bias, Randomisierung, keine Kontrollgruppe, kein prospektiver Ansatz, kein definierter Endpunkt  haben sich einfach so in nichts aufgelöst.
Wir können also festhalten:
*Das Designe der ProKo-Studie erfüllt alle Punkte einer beobachtenden prospektiven Studie!*
Das ist doch schön. Und nun warten wir die Studienergebnisse ab. So einfach ist es.

Ich denke logisch und analytisch, wie Du wohl bei unserem kleinen Disput hast erfahren müssen. Deshalb entwickle ich auch keine verqueren Vorstellungen von AS und muss gleich wieder auf Deine nächsten Luftblasen bzw. Deine verqueren Vorstellungen hinweisen




> Dabei geht es doch nicht um Sex gegen Lebenszeit.


Da bist Du aber lebensfremd. Selbstverständlich ist Sex für die Therapie-Entscheidung ein ganz wichtiges Thema. Schau Dir die Threads Viagra & Co an. Erektile Dysfunktion oder Penisimplantate sind immer wiederkehrende Themen. Deshalb ist auch mein Standpunkt Jeder kann seine Prioritäten nach seiner Fasson setzen.




> Auch geht es nicht darum, geeignete Männer für AS zu identifizieren. Das weiss man, z.B. durch die Ergebnisse der PIVOT Studie, sehr genau, wer geeignet wäre und wer nicht. Es gibt auch keine "Gefahr der Untertherapie", eher im Gegenteil eine Gefahr der Übertherapie, wie man auch anhand der PIVOT Studie erkennen konnte


Das ist schon eine sehr abenteuerliche Interpretation der so hochgelobten PIVOT Studie. Ich habe mir einmal die Daten angesehen. Die Studie hatte 731 Männer mit einem relativ hohen Altersdurchschnitt von 67 Jahren, wovon nach dem Zufallsprinzip zwei Gruppen gebildet wurden. Es wurden 364 Personen operiert und 367 Personen fielen in AS. Nach 10 Jahren waren in der OP-Gruppe 171 und in der AS-Gruppe 183 verstorben. Die absolute Differenz zwischen beiden Armen ist 2,9 %. Auf PCa bezogen waren es im OP-Arm 21 und im AS-Arm 31 Tote, d.h. im AS-Arm sind 48 % mehr am Prostatakarzinom verstorben.
Dann davon zu sprechen, dass eher Übertherapie stattfand und dass es keine Gefahr der Untertherapie gibt, ist schon paradox. Und ich erlaube mir auch eine weitere Anmerkung/Frage Woran mögen die ASler bei der überwiegenden Ausgangslage GS 6- immer Metastasen frei- wohl gestorben sein?
Wenn ich dies Ergebnis sehe, dann bleibt auch Deine Aussage



> Auch geht es nicht darum, geeignete Männer für AS zu identifizieren. Das weiss man, z.B. durch die Ergebnisse der PIVOT Studie, sehr genau, wer geeignet wäre und wer nicht.


Dein Geheimnis.

Ich möchte auch am nachfolgenden kleinen Rechenbeispiel die Auswirkungen im Großen, auf Deutschland übertragen, zeigen. Wir haben pro Jahr etwa 55000 Neuerkrankungen. Gemäß der Auffassung gewisser Experten wird 50 % übertherapiert, d.h. dieser Kreis bedarf nach Meinung dieser Experten keiner Therapie. Mit Bezug auf die PIVOT-Studie ergeben sich dann für diese Fälle eine 2,9 % höhere Sterberate. Dies sind dann auf die 27500 (50 %) bezogen 798 mehr PK-Tote pro Jahr, d.h. das hehre Ziel von Günter Feick, endlich die PK-Toten von ca. 15000 jährlich zu senken, marschiert mit AS in dieser Form in die falsche Richtung.

Ich kenne natürlich auch die Kommentare der einen Expertenrichtung, die nur von marginalen Vorteilen der Protatektomie sprechen, aber das ist das gleiche Problem wie die perverse Betrachtung des Herrn Dubben zum PSA-Screening, denn die relative bzw. prozentuale Betrachtungsweise beim PCa aufgrund des langsamen Wachstums und der recht guten Überlebenschance bei hoher Betroffenenzahl- die meisten sterben nicht an sondern mit ihrem PCa- bringt immer nur marginale Unterschiede. Wenn die Betrachtungsweise sich aber auf die PK-Toten bezieht, dann ergeben sich gewaltige Unterschiede wie oben  und wie von Ralf bereits 2003 gezeigt.

http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...e%20Studie.pdf

Und wenn man an eine Reduzierung der PK-Sterbefälle interessiert ist, dann muss man sich natürlich mit diesen auseinandersetzen und nicht irgendwelche obskure Betrachtungen durchführen.




> Bei AS geht es alleine um den Abbruchzeitpunkt. Wollen wir die Ploide hier in den Leitlinien etabliert wissen, muss zuvor eine entspr. therapeutische Studie durchgeführt werden, und die erforderlichen Evidenzlevel müssen erfüllt werden. Da die KoPro Studie, wie Du selbst schreibst, das nicht bewirken wird, ist sie, meiner Meinung nach, entbehrlich.


Die Unmöglichkeit des optimalen Abbruchzeitpunkts habe ich bereits in meinem vorherigen Beitrag kommentiert.
Die Zuverlässigkeit Deines GS 6- immer Metastasen frei- habe ich weiter oben kommentiert. Dieser führt in der PIVOT-Studie zu 50 % und in der skandinavischen Studie zu 100 % mehr PK-Sterbefällen.
Bereits in der PIVOT-Studie wurde die Erfahrung gemacht, dass von 5000 Probanden nur 731 bereit waren an einer Randomisierung mit AS teil zu nehmen. Wenn man dann noch den Neubetroffenen die korrekten Zahlen zwischen AS und Therapie zeigt, dürfte kaum noch jemand bereit sein AS durchzuführen.
Deshalb brauchen wir die ProKo-Studie, um den Betroffenen die Angst nehmen zu können, nämlich mit peridiploider DNA mit Teilungsrate < 5 % relativ risikolos AS machen zu können. Nach Professor Böcking sind dies sowieso nur rund 5 % der Neubetroffenen, abgeleitet von den Untersuchungsergebnissen in seinem früheren Institut. Beachte bitte die 45 %, die Du in die Irre führen würdest.




> Das hat auch nichts mit "Hass, Hetze, Verachtung" zu tun. Ich hege keinen "Hass" gegenüber Menschen, Sachen oder Studien. Diese Fehlinterpretation ist wohl Deinem geminderten guten Willen geschuldet. Auch Deine Sichtweise, meine palliative Situation würde meine Empathie ASler gegenüber einschränken ist nur in diesem Zusammenhang erklärbar.


Kommen wir nun zum persönlichen Teil, ohne den es wohl leider nie geht, wenn die fachliche Kompetenz nicht mehr ausreicht.
Hass und Hetze waren schon vorher verteilt, aber das weißt Du selber. Verachtung ist wohl besser durch abfällig zu ersetzen.
Warum ich einen geminderten guten Willen haben soll, erschließt sich mir nicht. Wir tragen einen Disput um die ProKo-Studie aus, den Du mit nicht haltbaren Argumenten ausgelöst hast. Ich habe Dir Punkt für Punkt widerlegt und mich teilweise Deinen süffisanten Kommentaren von oben herab angepasst. Wenn Du das nicht ertragen kannst, dann darfst Du solche Diskussionen nicht führen.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## LowRoad

> ...Wenn ich dies Ergebnis sehe, dann bleibt auch Deine Aussage ... Dein Geheimnis...


Mein lieber Knut, das teile ich gerne mit Dir:

*The PIVOT Trial:
*_"Beginning with an accrual target of 2,000 patients, PIVOT ended with 731 men enrolled by investigators at 44 Veterans Affairs sites and eight National Cancer Institute sites. Primary entry criteria included age <75, clinically localized prostate cancer (T1-T2NxM0) PSA <50ng/mL, negative bone scan, and life expectancy of at least 10 years. ... and 25% had Gleason scores >=7 ... 40% had low-risk cancers, 34% intermediate risk, and 21% high risk..."
_
*Results from the PIVOT Trial:
*


*Conclusion:
*Wie Du siehst, ist die Overall-Mortality bei Patienten mit aPSA <10ng/ml im Operationsarm höher als bei Observation: 46,2% vs. 43,6%. Bezogen auf "die Auswirkungen im Großen, auf Deutschland" wären das dann... Naja, das wären natürlich mathematische Taschenspielertricks, da das Ergebnis statistisch nicht signifikant ist. Die PCA spezifische Sterblichkeit ist bei aPSA <10ng/ml 5,9% (Operation) vs. 6,2% (Observation) praktisch identisch. Erinnert man sich noch daran, dass 21% der Patienten als "high risk" eingestuft wurden, 25% einen Gleason von >=7 hatten, und die Gleason Grad Bestimmung heute schärfer ist, ist dieser praktisch nicht vorhandene Unterschied doch beachtlich! 

Weiterhin kommt noch hinzu, dass man AS heute anders als "Observation" damals durchführt. Das Gleason-6 eine völlig andere Erkrankung darstellt konnte nicht nur die PIVOT Studie zeigen. Auch die erwähnte Metastasenfreiheit sowie die Ergebnisse der REDUCE Studie bestätigen das. Gleason 6, aPSA<=10 und max. T2a sollten als sicherer Prognosefaktor für AS ausreichen! Ob die Ploide den AS Abbruchzeitpunkt besser vorhersagen könnte als Gleason, Serum-Marker (PSADT, KI67, PAP,...) oder MRI-Scans, das ist eine offene Frage - und so wird das auch leider bleiben. 

Lieber Knut, jetzt noch viel Freude beim Vertiefen der neu gewonnenen Erkenntnisse  :L&auml;cheln:   LowRoad

------------------------------------------------------------
*Hallo Konrad,
*sorry, und Dank für die Berichtigung!
Alles Gute, LowRoad

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber LR,

dann bedanke ich mich, dass wir wieder zu unserem normalen, flapsig freundschaftlichen Miteinander zurückgekehrt sind. Da ich morgen nach Malaga fliege und sehr früh aus dem Haus muss und heute noch außen auf unserem Grundstück und der Straße Unmengen von Laub zu beseitigen habe- Teil meines Fitnessprogramms-, komme ich nicht mehr zu einer kurzfristigen Stellungnahme zu den von Dir aufgeführten Studiendaten. Auch in Spanien habe ich zuerst Aufgaben/Reparaturen zu erledigen, so dass meine Antwort wohl erst gegen Ende der kommenden Woche kommen wird.

Muchos Saludos
Knut.

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber LR,
ich habe mich letztes Wochenende mit der PIVOT Studie auseinandergesetzt. Es ist eine sehr gut vorbereitete Studie, und ich war  beeindruckt von dem 320 seitigen Trial Protocol, das die Verantwortlichen der Studie zur Erläuterung erstellt haben.
Deshalb ist es umso bedauerlicher, dass nicht die gewünschte Probandenzahl für die Studie rekrutiert werden konnte und somit die Ergebnisse, die Aussagen schwach bleiben. Nachstehendes Diagramm verdeutlicht das Problem.



Bei 86 % Ablehnung der Randomisierung hätte eine kurze Analyse der Gründe erfolgen müssen, um eine Auswahlselektierung für die Studie ausschließen zu können. Ein denkbarer Grund wäre z.B. PK-Betroffene in der nahen Verwandtschaft, und wenn dies im größeren Umfang zutreffen würde, dann wäre es eine unerwünschte Vorselektion der Probanden.
Das hohe Durchschnittsalter mit 67 Jahren zu Studienbeginn hatte ich schon in meinem vorherigen Sachbeitrag als nicht gerade günstig bezeichnet, und ein Urologe merkt in seiner Stellungnahme zur PIVOT Studie auch an Ich habe die PIVOT Studie nicht gebraucht, denn einen 67-jährigen mit low risk PCa kläre ich auf und schicke ihn untherapiert nach Hause, und wie es bei einem 55-jährigen aussieht, darauf gibt die Studie keine Antwort.
Andere mokieren, dass für diese Studie Veteranen ausgewählt wurden, da doch deren unbefriedigender, allgemeiner Gesundheitszustand bekannt wäre- lieber Pflege des Bierbauchs als der Fitness.
Auch diese Einschätzung scheint zu zutreffen, denn nach 10 Jahren ist bereits knapp die Hälfte der Studienteilnehmer verstorben, aber nur 7 % an PK. Diese stark schrumpfende Teilnehmerzahl, diese zigfache Überlagerung anderer Ereignisse schmälern die Aussagen der Ergebnisse stark.
Nach dieser Vorinformation über gutes Studiendesigne aber weniger gute Praxisumsetzung möchte ich wieder an unsere eigentliche Diskussion über die Auswahlkriterien zu WW anschließen.



In der low risk Observation Gruppe gibt es in 10 Jahren vier PK-Tote. Zuerst habe ich mich gefragt, ob es überhaupt wahrscheinlich ist, dass man mit diesen Daten an PK in 10 Jahren stirbt. Wenn keine Falschklassifizierung vorlag- der GS ist nicht so einfach richtig zu bestimmen  :Blinzeln: , dann müssten die Todesfälle zum Ende des 10 Jahreszeitraum liegen und bei insgesamt 54 Toten in diesem Arm müsste dann eine Gewichtung durchgeführt werden, da bei den 50 aus anderen Gründen Verstorbenen wahrscheinlich Probanden dabei gewesen wären, die dann ohne die andere Todesursache an PK gestorben wären. Eine Gewichtung gibt es nicht.
Es gibt auch keine Detaildaten für die PK-Toten. Die Zeitachse wird nur für die Gesamtverstorbenen geführt. Ich habe viele Unterlagen einschließlich der Power Point Präsentation des Studienleiters, Dr. Wilt, daraufhin geprüft.
Bei dem low risk Ektomiearm gibt es in 10 Jahren 6 PK-Tote. Bei diesen Diagnosedaten und erfolgter Prostatektomie ist es für mich sehr unwahrscheinlich bzw. nicht vorstellbar, dass soviele Probanden an PCa gestorben sind. Ich nehme an, dass die Todesursache, wohl auch wie angemerkt, wegen des durchschnittlich nicht so guten allgemeinen Gesundheitszustandes der Probanden eine Folge der Operation war, und diese wird per Studiendefinition dem PCa zugeordnet. Daher ist anzunehmen, dass eine Häufung der Todesfälle in diesem Arm zu Studienbeginn vorliegt. Leider gibt es über die PK-Toten, wie schon ausgeführt, keine Detaildaten, und ich behaupte, dass es auch keine geben wird, denn, wenn meine Annahme Tx für die Todesursache zutrifft, dann wissen auch die Studienleiter, dass dies mit einer Strahlentherapie einfach abzustellen wäre. Aber dann wäre die eine wichtige Zielsetzung der Studie, die Behandlungskosten beim PCa zu reduzieren, gefährdet.
Auch andere Beobachter wundern sich, dass die Detaildaten zur Studie nicht veröffentlich werden. So schreibt der Moderator der sehr zu empfehlenden Website The New Prostate Cancer Infolink, der bisher die Studienergebnisse der PIVOT Studie wohlwollend kritisch begleitet hat,
*In the view of The New Prostate Cancer InfoLink, it is becoming embarrassing that the full data from the PIVOT trial are still unpublished nearly 12 months after their initial presentation. The PIVOT trial is an important study, but the Devil is in the details  and as yet the details from this trial remain unpublished.* 
Die Studie in der zurzeit vorliegenden Präsentation macht für die Verantwortlichen von Veterans Affairs (dies ist in USA die Organisation, die sich um alle Belange der Armee Veteranen kümmert) natürlich Sinn, denn sie zeigt dass keine Behandlung bei low risk PCa statistisch bessere Ergebnisse als die Ektomie bringt. Parallel läuft die zweite große Aktion, nämlich das PSA-Screening zu verteufeln und nicht zu bezahlen.
Damit werden die Kosten für das PSA-Screening sowie der Biopsien eingespart. Bis dann der Krebs auffällig wird, sind die meisten Veteranen schon verstorben, und der Rest wird dann palliativ behandelt. So einfach ist es bei richtiger Statistikauslegung, eine Kostenreduktion zu erreichen.
Nach diesem Ausblick in die moderne amerikanische Sozialpolitik- wir in Deutschland brauchen diese Kehrtwendung nicht, da es kein bezahltes PSA-Screening gibt, und die Amerikaner werden nun an unsere Errungenschaft der prozentual zur Bevölkerung doppelten Zahl der PK-Toten wieder aufschließen- komme ich zurück zu dem eigentlichen Thema nämlich Auswahlkriterien für WW.
Nachdem ich nun noch auf diese Ausgangssituation der PIVOT Studie gestoßen bin,



verstehe ich die Aussage im obigen ersten Ablauf-Diagramm unten rechts mit RP 10 % und wundere mich bei den nun doch sehr unterschiedlichen Zahlen in den beiden Armen wie dann fast  gleiche Probandenzahl bei low risk in beiden Vergleichs-Armen von WW zu Ektomie zustande kommt. Ich fühle mich nun doch sehr verunsichert, was von den Ausführungen des Dr. Wilts zu halten ist.
Vielleicht hast Du, lieber LR, einen Zugang zu den Detaildaten und kannst aufzeigen, dass meine Bedenken unberechtigt sind. Ansonsten sehe ich die ProKo Studie als Entscheidungsgrundlage für WW als notwendig an.

Beste Grüße aus dem sonnigen, frühlingshaften Andalusien
Knut.

----------


## LowRoad

Mein lieber Knut,
mit viel Mühe versuchst Du das _"Haar in der Suppe"_ der PIVOT Studie zu finden um Deine leider verengte Sichtweise zu bestätigen, was aber definitiv nicht gelingt! Meine Vermutung der *"Gefahr der Übertherapie"* bei niedrig Risiko Patienten, welche Du als _"paradox"_ betrachtest bleibt weiterhin unbeantwortet im Raum stehen!?

Sowohl in den Deutschen S3-Leitlinie, als auch in den Europäischen EAU Guidelines hat die PIVOT Studie in Bezug auf Active Surveillance (AS) Würdigung erfahren: _"...Men enrolled in PIVOT are more representative of men diagnosed and treated in everyday clinical practice..."._ Diese sehr gut durchgeführte multizentrische, prospektiv und gut bestückte Studie mit langer Nachbeobachtungszeit hat uns doch bei der Einschätzung von Primärdiagnostik sehr geholfen. Da ist es schon ein großes Glück, dass Du nicht an der Verfassung der Leitlinien beteiligt bist.

Du zielst speziell auf das krankheitsspezifische Überleben ab, weißt aber, dass dies nur ein Surrogate-Marker für den eigentlichen Endpunkt "Gesamtüberleben" darstellt. Das krankheitsspezifische Überleben ist im Gegensatz zum Gesamtüberleben immer einer gewissen subjektiven Einschätzung unterworfen, weshalb man es nur eingeschränkt nutzen darf. Die Nebenwirkungen einer Therapie könne z.B. so gravierend ausfallen, dass ein Vorteil im DFS (disease free survival) durch einen entsprechenden Nachteil im OS (Overall Survival) wettgemacht wird.

In den S3 Leitlinien wird die Bedeutung der Selbsthilfe in Bezug auf AS extra erwähnt. Ob sich die Verfasser das aber so gedacht haben, dass der BPS als Dachorganisation der Selbsthilfe, indirekt die DNA Zytometrie unterstützt, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Hier spielen beim BPS Vorstand wahrscheinlich persönliche Gründe eine Rolle, denn eigentlich sieht man sich nicht in der Rolle der Studieninitiatoren/Unterstützen, oder wie Herr Burger in unerschütterlicher Huldigung der Leitlinien es mir mal schrieb: _"...Der BPS ist nicht dazu da, irgendwelche Therapien oder Medikamente zu pushen. Diese Arbeit ist eine originäre Arbeit der Medizin und nicht der Selbsthilfe..."
_
Mein lieber Knut, jetzt haben wir die DNA-Zytomtrie doch tüchtig entmystifiziert, es fehlt nur noch der letzte Schritt den Du gehen darfst, ohne das Gesicht zu verlieren, denn Du bist in bester Gesellschaft. Leider verflüchtigen sich oft hoffnungsvolle Ansätze im Laufe der Zeit, und man muss erkennen, dass es doch komplizierter ist. Wenn Du diesen Schritte gehen könntest, würde ich Dir zurufen: *"willkommen im Club"!*

----------


## knut.krueger

Mein lieber LR.
Nach Deiner Phrasenpräsentation verbunden mit unschönen persönlichen Unterstellungen- ich dachte, dies Kapitel wäre abgeschlossen- möchte ich nun zur Sachebene zurückkommen.
Ausgangspunkt der Diskussion war Deine Behauptung des mangelhaften Studiendesigne der ProKo Studie. Wir konnten dann feststellen, dass das Designe makellos ist und dass diese Falschaussage Deinem unzureichenden Wissensstand der Epidemiologie zu zuordnen war.
Es folgte dann Deine nächste Behauptung, dass die ProKo Studie überflüssig wäre, da der GS zur Beurteilung der WW Eignung voll ausreicht, wie in der PIVOT Studie nachgewiesen.
Daraufhin habe ich mich mit der PIVOT Studie beschäftigt, und da das von Dir propagierte Resultat für mich nicht in dieser eindeutigen Form ersichtlich war, habe ich die Resultate/Angaben in den beiden low risk Armen analysiert und dazu sachliche Fragen gestellt.
Wir können festhalten, dass Du keine Antwort auf diese Fragen weißt und diese auch nicht durch sachliche Argumente entkräften konntest, denn so etwas, 




> mit viel Mühe versuchst Du das _"Haar in der Suppe"_ der PIVOT Studie zu finden um Deine leider verengte Sichtweise zu bestätigen, was aber definitiv nicht gelingt!


wollen wir doch wohl nicht ernsthaft als Argument ansehen.
Da ich dem Einmaleins und der Prozentrechnung mächtig bin, fiel mir  auf, dass einige Angaben des Studienleiters, Dr. Wilts, widersprüchlich sind und verwies auf die entsprechenden Flussdiagramme. Was darf ich mir denn jetzt als Antwort aus Deinen Phrasen heraussuchen? Passt diese?




> Diese sehr gut durchgeführte multizentrische, prospektiv und gut bestückte Studie mit langer Nachbeobachtungszeit hat uns doch bei der Einschätzung von Primärdiagnostik sehr geholfen.


Ich werde deshalb nun auch für die nicht mehr ganz so in den Grundrechnungsarten Firmen erläutern, wo die Probleme liegen und warum eine Detaillauflegung der Studiendaten notwendig ist für Deine Behauptung, dass über den GS richtig für WW selektiert und die ProKo Studie nicht gebraucht wird. Diesen Beweis liefert Deiner Behauptung nach die PIVOT Studie, wobei dies kein Studienziel war sondern rein Deine Intention ist. Für die Studie ist dies relativ bedeutungslos, da durch die Randomisierung sich ein eventueller Gruppierungsfehler statistisch nicht auswirkt.
Nachstehend habe ich das bekannte Flussdiagramm von Dr. Wilt um die Detailinformation der in den beiden Studienarmen letztendlich durchgeführten Therapien erweitert



Im Originalteil Dr. Wilt habe ich die Zusatzinformationen rot eingekreist. Warum im Observation Arm nur die Probanden, die sich nach der Randomisierung doch noch für die Ektomie entschieden haben, aufgeführt sind, weiß ich nicht. In den beiden angefügten Kästchen sind dann die tatsächlich durchgeführten Therapien aufgeführt, und die Haupttherapien rot unterstrichen. Daraus ergibt sich für den Ektomiearm anstatt 364 nur noch 281 und für den Observation Arm anstatt 367 nur noch 292 Probanden.
Nachstehend ist die Folie über die Tumorklassifizierung bzw. Gruppierung für beide Studienarme angegeben.



Unter low risk fallen im Observation Arm 40,3 % und im RP-Arm 40,7 % der Probanden.
Die nächste Folie zeigt die PK spezifische Sterberate



Wie zu sehen ist, gibt es in beiden Armen keine Korrektur. Es wird mit den Zahlen der Randomisierung weiter gearbeitet, d.h. im RP-Arm wird bewusst ein Fehler von 23 % und im WW-Arm von 20 % in Kauf genommen.
Damit weiß man ohne Detailinformation nicht, ob z.B. im RP-Arm die PK-Toten der RP oder WW oder einer anderen Therapie zu zuordnen sind. Entsprechend gilt dies natürlich auch für den WW-Arm. Im meinen letzten Beitrag hatte ich bereits auf das Problem der hohen allgemeinen Sterberate in dieser Studie im Vergleich zu den PK-Toten und daraus resultierende Gewichtung hingewiesen.
Wie man bei dieser Datenlage die PIVOT Studie als Überlegenheitsbeweis des GS für WW anführen kann, bleibt Dein Geheimnis.
Dein Satz




> Mein lieber Knut, jetzt haben wir die DNA-Zytomtrie doch tüchtig entmystifiziert


bleibt auch Dein Geheimnis und zeugt, mein lieber LR, von Realitätsverlust, denn entzaubern tust nur Du Dich ganz alleine selbst.
In der Medizin ist die DNA Ploidie ein gebräuchliches Diagnoseverfahren, nicht mehr aber auch nicht weniger!
Abschließend möchte ich mich nun einmal persönlich zur PIVOT Studie äußern, und zwar bestätigt diese im Großen und Ganzen meine im Forum schon langjährig vertretende Auffassung zu WW. Die Studie hat ihre Schwachpunkte, aber statistisch gibt sie wohl die Trends richtig wieder.
Aber den von Dir ausgemachten Heiligen Gral, an den die PCa-Welt genesen kann, sehe ich in dieser Studie nicht.
Die Konsequenz bzw. die Bestätigung aus dieser Studie ist das von mir seit langen propagierte, frühzeitige PSA-Screening, um im richtigen Zeitpunkt von WW zu einer kurativen Behandlung zu wechseln.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## Schorschel

> ...
> Die Konsequenz bzw. die Bestätigung aus dieser Studie ist das von mir seit langen propagierte, frühzeitige PSA-Screening, um im richtigen Zeitpunkt von WW zu einer kurativen Behandlung zu wechseln.
> Gruß Knut.


An diesem Satz stimmt Einiges nicht.

1. "PSA-Screening" ist ein (leider aus falschen Gründen umstrittenes) Mittel zur *Früherkennung* von Prostatakrebs:




> *Das PSA-Screening dient der Früherkennung von Prostatakrebs.
> Was ist ein PSA-Screening?*
> Durch den PSA-Test kann das Prostatakarzinom in einem sehr frühen und dadurch meist heilbaren Stadium erkannt werden. Experten schätzen, dass der PSA-Test den Krebs etwa 7 bis 10 Jahr früher erkennt als der tastende Finger. Da er erst im Spätstadium Beschwerden verursacht, ist eine regelmäßige Vorsorgeuntersuchung wichtig.
> *Wie funktioniert ein PSA-Screening?*
> Zur Erfassung Ihres PSA-Wertes wird ein Bluttest durchgeführt. Hierfür wird Ihnen eine geringe Menge Blut mittels einer dünnen Kanüle abgenommen. Damit kann das PSA, welches ein ausschließlich im Prostatagewebe gebildetes Eiweiß ist, bestimmt werden.


Mit einer Entscheidung für einen *Therapiewechsel* kann das PSA-Screening allein schon deshalb gar nichts zu tun haben, weil man zum Zeitpunkt der Teilnahme am Screening noch nicht einmal weiß, *ob man überhaupt einen erhöhten PSA-Wert, geschweige denn Prostatakrebs, hat*.


2. "WW" und "kurativ" ist *ein Widerspruch in sich*:




> Beim Watchful Waiting (WW) wird die Erkrankung also erst dann  und zwar palliativ (begleitend), *nicht mehr kurativ (heilend)*  behandelt, wenn sie Symptome verursacht, z. B. Schmerzen durch Skelettmetastasen.


Hier wird WW mit "AS" (= Active Surveillance - die von mir bis vor 2 Wochen praktiziert Therapieform) verwechselt. Bei AS ist es extrem wichtig, durch geeignete Maßnahmen und Parameter nicht den Zeitpunkt für *das Umschalten auf eine kurativ intendierte Therapie* zu verpassen. Hierauf hat LowRoad in diesem Thread, völlig zu Recht, mehrfach hingewiesen.

Zum Thema "DNA-Zytometrie" möchte ich nur Folgendes kurz anmerken:

Für mich war die Ploidie ein wichtiger Parameter im Rahmen meiner AS - aber nur einer von Vielen.Sie hat mich damals (2005) in meinem Beschluss bestärkt, AS zu machen. Ob ich mich gegen AS entschieden hätte, wenn die Ploidie anders ausgefallen wäre, glaube ich dagegen nicht, denn dazu ist mir ihre prognostische Zielsicherheit nicht groß genug. 70% Sicherheit und 30% Ausnahmen heißt, dass zwei richtigen Entscheidungen eine falsche gegenübersteht. Dies ist zumindest für mich ein zu dünnes Eis für u.U. existentiellen Entscheidungen.Solange es nur sehr wenige Ärzte gibt, die vernünftige Feinnadelaspirationsbiopsien (FNAB) machen, dürften die mit Abstand meisten DNA-Zytometrien mit Gewebeproben gemacht werden, die aus Stanzbiospien stammen. Bei diesen wiederum wird praktisch immer der Gleason-Score bestimmt. Weisen beide Ergebnisse in dieselbe Richtung - super. Wenn nicht, muss man weitere Parameter hinzuziehen, um seine Entscheidung bestmöglich abzusichern.Bei beiden Verfahren darf man die Riesengefahr nicht vergessen, dass man nicht weiß, ob die Gewebeproben wirklich repräsentativ sind bzw. ob der aggressivste Teil des Tumors getroffen wurde. Man kann tolle Fehden über Ploidie und GS einer Gewebeprobe austragen, wenn in der Prostata des Betroffenen 2mm neben dem Stanzkanal ein wesentlich aggressiverer Herd vor sich hingrinst.

Angesichts der ganzen Unsicherheiten (70:30! Herd getroffen?!? usw.) halte ich es für völlig unsinning, hier im Forum Überlegenheits-Dispute zu führen. Die Ploidie kann und wird niemals den GS ersetzen - sie kann m.E. immer nur ein wichtiges ergänzendes Kriterium sein. Eines von Vielen, denn...

*...es kommt immer auf das Gesamtbild aller Parameter an!!

*So habe ich es jedenfalls gehalten und bin sehr gut damit gefahren.

Schorschel

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,




> Schorschel
> Mit einer Entscheidung für einen *Therapiewechsel* kann das PSA-Screening allein schon deshalb gar nichts zu tun haben, weil man zum Zeitpunkt der Teilnahme am Screening noch nicht einmal weiß, *ob man überhaupt einen erhöhten PSA-Wert, geschweige denn Prostatakrebs, hat*.
> 2. "WW" und "kurativ" ist *ein Widerspruch in sich* 
> *Hier wird WW mit "AS" (= Active Surveillance - die von mir bis vor 2 Wochen praktiziert Therapieform) verwechselt.*


Ich verwende WW in Kombination mit dem PSA-Screening als die-meiner Meinung nach-  optimale Vorsorge und meine auch die ursprüngliche Bedeutung der Wortkombination nämlich Warte und Beobachte. Beobachten indiziert zu handeln, wenn ein entsprechendes Ereignis sich einstellt, was beim PCa ein entsprechender PSA-Anstieg sein kann mit anschließender Biopsie und Therapieentscheidung.
WW als traditioneller Begriff gehört besser durch WD für Wait and Die ersetzt und ist eher zusammen mit der Einstellung der Kostenübernahme der PSA-Messung in USA als ein Teil des Sponsorprogramms zur Finanzierung der Obama`schen Gesundheitsreform zu sehen.




> Schorschel
> Angesichts der ganzen Unsicherheiten (70:30! Herd getroffen?!? usw.) halte ich es für völlig unsinning, hier im Forum Überlegenheits-Dispute zu führen. Die Ploidie kann und wird niemals den GS ersetzen - sie kann m.E. immer nur ein wichtiges ergänzendes Kriterium sein


Das Problem stellt sich anders wie unschwer beim Lesen der Beiträge in diesem Thread festgestellt werden kann, und zwar versuchen die DNA-Ablehner, die DNA-Ploidie tot zu machen mit unwahren Behauptungen, die entweder bewusst falsch oder aufgrund nur oberflächlichen Wissens aufgestellt wurden.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## Harald_1933

Da steh ich nun, ich armer Tor und bin so klug als wie zuvor. Ja und dann kommt es erstens anders und zweitens anders als man denkt. Es gibt wohl auch keine Regel ohne Ausnahme. Warum können oder wollen es die ewigen Herumkritisierer, die die Sinnhaftigkeit einer Ploidie-Bestimmung immer wieder in Frage stellen, nicht endlich begreifen, dass es auch so etwas wie einen unerschütterlichen Glauben an Etwas gibt, und dass einem gerade dieser Glaube möglicherweise hilft oder schon geholfen hat, dem PCa noch immer standzuhalten.

*"Durch Schmieden wird man zum Schmied"*
(Aus Frankreich)

----------

